# Como obtener algunos datos de los transformadores



## Dr. Zoidberg

Buenas!
En este ultimo tiempo ne he encontrado con varios posts que preguntan cosas como: tengo un transformador de X voltios, como puedo saber que corriente entrega? o algunas de sus variantes.

Voy a tratar de explicarles ahora el método que yo uso para averiguar estas cosas, y que requiere medir un par de dimensiones y usar la calculadora un ratito para tener algunos valor bastantes aproximados.

1) Primero miren la imagen que les adjunto.
2) Midan la tensión del secundario (sin carga) usando un voltímetro. La vamos a llamar *Vs*.
3) Consigan una regla y midan las dimensiones marcadas como *a* y *b*.
4) Calculen la sección del núcleo del transformador (que vamos a llamar *S*) multiplicando la medida *a* por la *b*, ambas en centímetros.
5) Ahora busquen la calculadora y saquen (y anoten) las siguientes cuentas:


Ver el archivo adjunto 82387​
Pa [Potencia aparente] = (S/1.5)^2           // Esta es la potencia aparente del transformador a partir del nucleo
Pr [Potencia disponible] = 0.8 * Pa               // Esta es la potencia real que podemos usar
Is [corriente secundaria] = Pr / Vs                // Is es la corriente disponible en el secundario.

Con la sección S en cm^2 la potencia aparente sale directamente en VA. La potencia disponible es solo el 80% de la aparente por el rendimiento de estos transformadores "pequeños".

6) La corriente real disponible puede ser hasta un 15% mayor que la calculada, por que la Vs se mide en vacío (sin carga) y suele ser entre un 5% a un 15% mayor que la tensión a plena carga.

Bueno, así ya sabemos la potencia del transformador (en VA) y la corriente secundaria disponible. Con estos datos ya podemos saber si el transformador sirve o nó para nuestro uso.

IMPORTANTE:
Este es un cálculo aproximado basado en las ecuaciones que se utilizan para el diseño de transformadores pequeños de potencia inferior a 1KVA. Los resultados son muy buenos, pero yo los he probado hasta 300 VA, mas allá de eso es de esperar que sean similares, al menos hasta 1 KVA.

Fuente de Información:
*Transformadores (Sexta Edición) - Ing. Francisco L. Singer - Editorial NEOTECNICA - 1976.*
Este es un libro que yo usaba en la secundaria para calcular transformadores, pero solo despues de viejo lo vine a entender, por que nunca le dí bola a esa materia.

Saludos!


----------



## Eduardo

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> ...Pa [Potencia aparente] = (S/1.5)^2           // Esta es la potencia aparente del transformador a partir del nucleo
> Pr [Potencia disponible] = 0.8 * Pa               // Esta es la potencia real que podemos usar
> .........
> IMPORTANTE:
> Este es un cálculo aproximado basado en las ecuaciones que se utilizan para el diseño de transformadores pequeños de potencia inferior a 1KVA. Los resultados son muy buenos, pero yo los he probado hasta 300 VA, mas allá de eso es de esperar que sean similares, al menos hasta 1 KVA.


Quiero hacer unos comentarios mas sobre los limites de esta formula.

El coeficiente 1.5 se corresponde al diseño de un transformador a 50/60Hz - Laminacion comun - Nucleo se seccion cuadrada - Chapa EI de proporcion comun - Bobinado ocupando *toda* la ventana y perdidas en el primario igual a las perdidas en el secundario (optimo) - Alambre de Cu con densidad de corriente de ~2A/mm2 .
O sea, un transformador de aspecto y chapa comun *bien* bobinado. 

Es un valor 'promedio', *ni mas ni menos que lo que se necesita para tener una idea de la corriente que podemos sacarle al transformador*.  Solamente que hay que saber en que condiciones hay que redondear la potencia 'para arriba' o 'para abajo', porque el coeficiente 1.5 puede variar entre 0.25 y 2.5 (segun el propio Francisco L. Singer en su 'Manual del Ing. Electricista' )

Lo mas comun es encontrarse con bobinados que les falta mucho para llenar la ventana --> redondeada hacia abajo.
Puede que sea de servicio intermitente --> hacia arriba.
O que sea chapa de buena calidad, por ejemplo de grano orientado --> hacia arriba.
Si son transformadores muy chicos, en general estan bobinados saturando bastante el nucleo (corriente en vacio no despreciable --> calentamiento extra independiente de la corriente en el secundario) --> hacia abajo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> El coeficiente 1.5 se corresponde al diseño de un transformador a 50/60Hz - Laminacion comun - Nucleo se seccion cuadrada - Chapa EI de proporcion comun - Bobinado ocupando *toda* la ventana y perdidas en el primario igual a las perdidas en el secundario (optimo) - Alambre de Cu con densidad de corriente de ~2A/mm2 .
> O sea, un transformador de aspecto y chapa comun *bien* bobinado.
> 
> Es un valor 'promedio', *ni mas ni menos que lo que se necesita para tener una idea de la corriente que podemos sacarle al transformador*.  Solamente que hay que saber en que condiciones hay que redondear la potencia 'para arriba' o 'para abajo', porque el coeficiente 1.5 puede variar entre 0.25 y 2.5 (segun el propio Francisco L. Singer en su 'Manual del Ing. Electricista' )
> 
> Lo mas comun es encontrarse con bobinados que les falta mucho para llenar la ventana --> redondeada hacia abajo.
> Puede que sea de servicio intermitente --> hacia arriba.
> O que sea chapa de buena calidad, por ejemplo de grano orientado --> hacia arriba.
> Si son transformadores muy chicos, en general estan bobinados saturando bastante el nucleo (corriente en vacio no despreciable --> calentamiento extra independiente de la corriente en el secundario) --> hacia abajo.



Muchas gracias por las aclaraciones, _Eduardo_. Los detalles que has dado son muy completos.
Yo obvié algunas aclaraciones como las tuyas por que no se cuantos de los que lean esto pueden entender de que se trata lo que estas diciendo  , así que solo me preocupé en dar el metodo a usar sin mayores detalles, total...para la gran mayoría de los casos anda bien.
Lo que traté de evitar es ese conjunto de posts que dicen "tengo un transformador de 25+25 volt, ALGUIEN SABE QUE CORRIENTE PUEDO SACARLE?", y que se repiten una y otra vez en los posts sobre amplificador.

Bueno, si ahora miran esto (cosa que espero que hagan), ya van a saber el metodo para averiguar lo que preguntan o al menos que datos dar cuando formulen el post.

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob

yo tambien queria hacer algunas aclaraciones pero me parecio medio incha pelotas.........pero ya que las hacen:

por mi experiencia hay transformadores y transformadores, desde muy buenos hasta otros que parceeria que los hizo bin laden para que se prendan fuego en tu casa, creo que ya se hablo de los transformadores chinos.

entonces ? como hacer para saber ? 
aqui se han habolado de las dimensiones y forma constructiva, la cual en verdad no siempre se puede saber "a ojo" ....seccion del alambre, vueltas CALIDAD DEL NUCLEO , ademas de calida dde armado.

y como somos electronicos que podemos hacer ?
MEDIR !

a ver, les tiro un ejemplo , yo no tengo ni hice tablas pero les tiro la idea:

un transformador de 12vca , o mejor dicho 10 transformadores distintos , en tamaño y calidad .

un transformador que soporta 1 amper real tendra una determinada caida de tension cuando se ponga una carga de 12ohms (1 amper) 
tendra una caida cuando se ponga una carga de 24 ohms (0,5 amper).

creo que estoy hablando de la impedancia interna de salida del transformador......¿ se llama asi ?

entonces con una spocas mediciones (y con una tablita que no se si existe ) podriamos saber como se comporta y por lo tanto para que corriente maxima es.,

cabe destacar que un sensor de temperatura economico , muchas veces incluido en algunos testers nos permitiria cerrar una curva muy realista y segura.

saludos

PD: igual  , se supone que estamos tratando de reutilizar un transformador que teniamos por ahi y no sabemos la potencia.........por que la V. si la sabemos.medimos y listo.
bueno, como saber la potencia ?
facil.
supongamso que tengo un transformador de 18vca y quiero que me de para mi aplicacion 1,5 amper.
bueno , no drama, le pongo una R que consuma ese 1,5 a (18 *1,5) .
toco con la mano temperatura a los 5 minutos.
toco a la media hora
dejo asi varias horas .
si la temperatura es la razonable lo uso, sino lo guardo para algo de menos consumo.

esto es solo usar la prudencia y el criterio.
y no solo para transformadores viejos ..........no les ha pasado de comprar un transformador que dice 1 amper y si le piden 1 amper de verdad  se pone loco ? ademas de caer la tension como plomo se calienta mas de lo debido .
a mi si.

por eso cuando uno sabe que consumira 1 amper real compra un o un poco mas grande .

saludos


----------



## Alejandrodb2006

Mi pregunta es quizas, un tanto más complicada, ya que tengo un transformador de 2 salidas, una de 17V y otra de 13V, empleando los calculos aportados por Ezavalla tengo algo así como unos 40VA para la salida, la sección en Cm2 del nucleo es de 9.45, visualmente se aprecia como un transformador de buena calidad en general, el diametro del bobinado de 17V a ojo parece ser de 0.9 a 1.1mm y el de 13V de entre 0.9 a 0.7mm, pero si realizo los cálculos con el programa de "calculos simplificados de transformadores" bajados de este foro me da unos 3A aprox para los 17V, el tema es que no concuerdan con los aparentes 40VA que saco con el cálculo inicial.


----------



## Fogonazo

Alejandrodb2006 dijo:
			
		

> Mi pregunta es quizas, un tanto más complicada, ya que tengo un transformador de 2 salidas, una de 17V y otra de 13V, ..........


Además, existen otras variables: si el transformador es para uso permanente o eventual (A máxima corriente)

También esta el posible error de medición del "Ojímetro" respecto a los alambres del bobinado

Por ejemplo un alambre de 1mm² de sección es apto para uso continuo a una intensidad entre 1,5 - 2 A/mm² y en uso esporádico soporta entre 2 a 3,5 A/mm²


----------



## Alejandrodb2006

jajaja, Fogonazo, es que a falta de micrometro, a uno no le queda otra que emplear el ojímetro, por eso el margen de error,  gracias por la muestra de interés.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Alejandrodb2006 dijo:
			
		

> Mi pregunta es quizas, un tanto más complicada, ya que tengo un transformador de 2 salidas, una de 17V y otra de 13V, empleando los calculos aportados por Ezavalla tengo algo así como unos 40VA para la salida, la sección en Cm2 del nucleo es de 9.45, visualmente se aprecia como un transformador de buena calidad en general, el diametro del bobinado de 17V a ojo parece ser de 0.9 a 1.1mm y el de 13V de entre 0.9 a 0.7mm, pero si realizo los cálculos con el programa de "calculos simplificados de transformadores" bajados de este foro me da unos 3A aprox para los 17V, el tema es que no concuerdan con los aparentes 40VA que saco con el cálculo inicial.



Con una sección de 9.45 cm2 la potencia que te da el nucleo es:
Pr = 0.8 * (9.45/1.5)^2 = 32 VA.

Esos 32VA se reparten entre los dos bobinados, el de 17 y el de 13V (me ca...que valores raros). Acá la unica posibilidad de saber que corriente te puede dar cada uno es en base a la sección del alambre y para eso tenes que medir bien el diámetro de cada alambre. El problema es que los que hacen transformadores, al menospor acá, le sacuden lo que le queda comodo de sección y normalmente usan mas de 2 A/mm2 ya que es para uso intermitente y hay que aumentar las perdidas del cobre para que salga mas barato, así que para seguir especulando mejor lo hacemos de otra forma. 

Usemos los diametros que has medido: D1 = 1mm, D2=0.7mm, entonces (simplificando un poco y suponiendo la misma densidad de corriente para ambos cables, que no la conocemos pero es logico que sea la misma) tenemos:
I1 / (D1^2) = I2 / (D2^2) o lo que es lo mismo
I1/I2 = (D1/D2)^2 = 2 o sea I1 debería ser el doble de I2.
Ahora hacemos:
Pr = I1 * V1 + I1 * V2 / 2 = I1 (V1 + V2/2) entonces
I1 = Pr / ( V1 + V2/2) = 32 / (17 + 13/2) = 1.36 Amp
I2 = I1 / 2 = 0.68 Amp.

Validemos con lo que tenemos: Pr = I1 * V1 + I2 * V2 =17 * 1.36 + 13 * 0.68 = 31.96 (bastante parecido a 32 eh?)

Claro que para que este calculo funcione hay que medir bien los diametros, no A OJO, pero eso es otra historia.

Saludos!


----------



## Eduardo

Alejandrodb2006 dijo:
			
		

> .... pero si realizo los cálculos con el programa de "calculos simplificados de transformadores" bajados de este foro me da unos 3A aprox para los 17V, el tema es que no concuerdan con los aparentes 40VA que saco con el cálculo inicial.


Si se trata del programa del principio de ese hilo (El de Silvio Klaic), da valores demasiado generosos.

La potencia maxima que da el programa la calcula haciendo Pmax = Seccion^2  (Seccion en cm2).
*Eso corresponde a utilizar en la formula de ezavalla '1' en lugar de '1.5'*  (y ademas se comio el 0.8) . Un valor asi no puede aplicarse con ninguna chapa comun (corresponde a una ventana graaaaaande). 
Un valor razonable es precisamente 1.4 - 1.5 . Usando valores mas bajos, probablemente no entren los bobinados en la ventana.

Tambien es optimista el diametro del alambre. Usa en los calculos una densidad de corriente de 2.6 A/mm2 --> Eso puede usarse cuando hay ventilacion (al menos por conveccion)  o servicio intermitente. En un transformador comun de espiras apretadas tiene que usarse 1.5 a 2 A/mm2 (1.5 si trabaja las 24hs).

Resumiendo: Un transformador calculado con ese programa (transformadorrmer calculation) es ideal para defendernos del frio.


----------



## Alejandrodb2006

Muchas gracias Ezavalla y a todos por las respuestas; no, Eduardo, el programa que utilizé es el de Rolando Roberto Rivas, "Cálculo Simplificado de Transformadores Versión 2.00", si es que no lo hiciste, pruébalo y me dices que te parece, ya que justamente tenia pensado ir a comprar las chapas, carrete y un alambre 17awg, basado en los parametros que me dio el programa.


----------



## Eduardo

Alejandrodb2006 dijo:
			
		

> ... el programa que utilizé es el de Rolando Roberto Rivas, "Cálculo Simplificado de Transformadores Versión 2.00", si es que no lo hiciste, pruébalo y me dices que te parece, ya que justamente tenia pensado ir a comprar las chapas, carrete y un alambre 17awg, basado en los parametros que me dio el programa.


Ese programa le asigna a los bobinados una densidad de corriente de 3A/mm2 --> a corriente nominal va a ponerse bastante calentito, no es aconsejado para servicio continuo.

Lo que tenes que tener claro es que es lo que tenes que que hacer, porque una cosa es si *ya tenes el nucleo* y queres rebobinarlo para una tension dada y que la corriente sea lo maximo que salga, total... acomodamos la aplicacion al transformador --> te sirve cualquier programa, solamente que no te confies del valor de corriente nominal del secundario.

Y otra, si tenes necesidad de un transformador con ciertos requisitos y pensaste que el nucleo que tenes los puede cumplir. En ese caso *no podes simplificar tanto*, tenes que saber si la corriente que especificas es continua o intermitente, ademas de si es su valor real o es una estimacion "para arriba".
Porque dimensionando con mayores densidades de corriente (alambre mas fino para la misma corriente) *te resulta una mayor potencia para ese nucleo, pero tambien un calentamiento mayor*.
Para darte una idea, ese programa toma 3A/mm2 --> el valor convencional para nucleos acorazados  es de 1.5 a 2 A/mm2 y a para transformadores en baño de aceite 4A/mm2 .


----------



## Alejandrodb2006

Ok, gracias por los datos, entonces a calcular todo nuevamente, alguien tiene un programa que cumpla con los requisitos de calculo para ralizar transformadores del tipo necesario para amplificador?


----------



## Alejandrodb2006

Eduardo, ¿a ti te parece que estaran bien unos 2Axmm2? , a continuación les dejo un artículo interesante que salio en Saber Electronica Nº17 (no recuerdo de que año fué) y una tabla con los valores normalizados de las chapas y carretes de un negocio que vende material para bobinado en MdP (lugar donde resido) lo que no se y me olvide de averiguar es la inducción en gaus de estas chapas ya que los calculos que realizo estan basados en la normalizada de 10.000Gaus.


----------



## belpmx

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> 2) Midan la tensión del secundario (sin carga) usando un voltímetro. La vamos a llamar *Vs*.
> 
> Is [corriente secundaria] = Pr / Vs                // Is es la corriente disponible en el secundario.
> 
> Con la sección S en cm^2 la potencia aparente sale directamente en VA. La potencia disponible es solo el 80% de la aparente por el rendimiento de estos transformadores "pequeños".
> 
> 6) La corriente real disponible puede ser hasta un 15% mayor que la calculada, por que la Vs se mide en vacío (sin carga) y suele ser entre un 5% a un 15% mayor que la tensión a plena carga.
> 
> Bueno, así ya sabemos la potencia del transformador (en VA) y la corriente secundaria disponible. Con estos datos ya podemos saber si el transformador sirve o nó para nuestro uso.
> 
> 
> Saludos!



Hola disculpa mi falta de practica... pero cómo mido el 2), y cómo es la relación que tiene que ver con S, los datos que tengo son: 
A:3.6
b:2.0

S:7.2
Pa:23.04
Pr:18.462
Ls

El transformador es nuevo, ni  siquiera lo he conectado,  y dice ser 12V 2amp...

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> ezavalla dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Midan la tensión del secundario (sin carga) usando un voltímetro. La vamos a llamar *Vs*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola disculpa mi falta de practica... pero cómo mido el 2), y cómo es la relación que tiene que ver con S, los datos que tengo son:
> A:3.6
> b:2.0
> 
> S:7.2
> Pa:23.04
> Pr:18.462
> Ls
> 
> El transformador es nuevo, ni  siquiera lo he conectado,  y dice ser 12V 2amp...
> 
> Saludos y gracias
Hacer clic para expandir...


Pero medir el 2) es la parte mas fácil! Conectas el primerio del transformador a la red de energía electrica (220V, 110V lo que sea en tu caso) y con un voltímetro de CA medís la tensión del secundario sin nada conectado. Esa es la tensión del secundario.

En base a lo que decís, si la Pr = 18.5 VA con 12V en el secundario le vas a poder sacar 1.5A sin problema y a plena carga. Seguro que cuando midas vas a encontrar no 12V sino algo parecido a 13 o 13.5V, que van a caer a 12V cuando lo cargues (o tal vez un poco menos).

En resumen, te han vendido algo bastante correcto. Cuando le saques los 2 A que dice, no vas a tener 12V, sino cerca de 10V, pero no está tan mal...

Saludos!


----------



## belpmx

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Pero medir el 2) es la parte mas fácil! Conectas el primerio del transformador a la red de energía electrica (220V, 110V lo que sea en tu caso) y con un voltímetro de CA medís la tensión del secundario sin nada conectado. Esa es la tensión del secundario.
> 
> En base a lo que decís, si la Pr = 18.5 VA con 12V en el secundario le vas a poder sacar 1.5A sin problema y a plena carga. Seguro que cuando midas vas a encontrar no 12V sino algo parecido a 13 o 13.5V, que van a caer a 12V cuando lo cargues (o tal vez un poco menos).
> 
> En resumen, te han vendido algo bastante correcto. Cuando le saques los 2 A que dice, no vas a tener 12V, sino cerca de 10V, pero no está tan mal...
> 
> Saludos!



Hola, fijate que ayer arme un rectificador para este transformador... con 4 diodos 6a, un electrolitico 4700mf, 1 cer 100nf, 1 res 1kΩ 1W, y la salida en cd que me da es de 17.57V sin carga... tengo pensado usarlo en un tda 2822m y este me dice que su consumo máximo es de 1Amp, y su voltaje máximo es de 18V... ¿Cres que se corra algun riesgo de estropear el tda?...

Con respecto a los datos: 

A:3.6
b:2.0 
Vs=13.5 ya medido gracias 
S:7.2
Pa:23.04
Pr:18.462
Ls:1.36

Entonces ¿ Pr ≈ al voltaje rectificado?

Y ya que ando por aca, unos pequeñas sugerencias, podrías decir explicitamente los valores de cada  parte y ponerlos en el primer post, algunos son obvios cómo:  a=cm, b=cm, S=cm^2, Vs=V, Pa= VA? Pr=Amp?, Ls= V ... bueno a primera vista no entendí esto pero gracias a tu respuesta me queda más claro.. ¡gracias!

Hammm, aprovechando esto, creo que ayer era algo tarde cuando hice las mediciones... si me fijo bien a detalle y le "quito" la lamina que une al transformador b=1.9cm y  si me fijo bien en el dibujo A= no mide 3.6, mide 1.9  mide 3.6 solo que mida todo el bobinado...
Entonces...
a=1.9
b=1.9
Vs=13.5
S=3.61
Pa=5.79 Va?
Pr=4.63 Amp?
Ls=0.34 V?
Considerando que es un transformador con punto medio... pero el punto medio lo ignoro...

Dejo una imagen con las mediciones..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Hola, fijate que ayer arme un rectificador para este transformador... con 4 diodos 6a, un electrolitico 4700mf, 1 cer 100nf, 1 res 1kΩ 1W, y la salida en cd que me da es de 17.57V sin carga... tengo pensado usarlo en un tda 2822m y este me dice que su consumo máximo es de 1Amp, y su voltaje máximo es de 18V... ¿Cres que se corra algun riesgo de estropear el tda?...



Y...está muy al límite. No creo que lo queme directamente, pero si hay una suba de tensión en el primario (en la red de distribución electrica), el secundario puede exceder los 18 V de cc y tal vez tengas problemas...



			
				belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Con respecto a los datos:
> 
> A:3.6
> b:2.0
> Vs=13.5 ya medido gracias
> S:7.2
> Pa:23.04
> Pr:18.462
> Ls:1.36
> 
> Entonces ¿ Pr ≈ al voltaje rectificado?


NOP! Pr es la *potencia disponible en el secundario* y es lo que te va a dar la corriente maxima que puede suministrar el transformador. Como es potencia..está dada en VA.



			
				belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Y ya que ando por aca, unos pequeñas sugerencias, podrías decir explicitamente los valores de cada  parte y ponerlos en el primer post, algunos son obvios cómo:  a=cm, b=cm, S=cm^2, Vs=V, Pa= VA? Pr=Amp?, Ls= V ... bueno a primera vista no entendí esto pero gracias a tu respuesta me queda más claro.. ¡gracias!



Es tal como lo pones: a y b en cm. S en cm^2, Vs en volts y Pa y Pr en VA. Ls no se que es...



			
				belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Hammm, aprovechando esto, creo que ayer era algo tarde cuando hice las mediciones... si me fijo bien a detalle y le "quito" la lamina que une al transformador b=1.9cm y  si me fijo bien en el dibujo A= no mide 3.6, mide 1.9  mide 3.6 solo que mida todo el bobinado...
> Entonces...
> a=1.9
> b=1.9
> Vs=13.5
> S=3.61
> Pa=5.79 Va?
> Pr=4.63 Amp?
> Ls=0.34 V?
> Considerando que es un transformador con punto medio... pero el punto medio lo ignoro...



Ahora tenemos un problema: Si a y b valen 1.9 cm cada uno entonces Pr = 4.63 VA. Con Vs=12v vas a tener un maximo de 0.4A por rama. Y los 2 A....bien gracias. Le puedo sacar 2 amp, pero a la salida voy a tener cerca de 8 volts en alterna y el transformador va a hervir. Yo tengo un transformador muy parecido a ese, que no se de donde salió, y tiene una superficie un poco mayor que la tuya (a = b = 2.5 cm) y también dice 12+12V 2Amp. Cuando le saco los 2 amp, la tensión de salida cae a 9.5 volts y se pone bastante caliente...

Sacá tus conclusiones...


----------



## belpmx

Hola... oye una pregunta nada que ver... te apellidas Zavala? por que yo me llamo Pabel López Zavala 

Muchas gracias te entendí a la perfección y tienes razón ese transformador no me da 12V * 2am jajajajajajaja...
Exactamente por eso compre 12V 2 amp, si se que necesito 12V 1 Amp... jajajajaja.
Aprovechando tu sabiduría, dices que si la corriente (normalmente 127V) sube puede que de más de 18V y se estrope el tda... usando una pequeña utilidad para calcular resitencias de led.... me arroja estos valores (imagen adjunta).... A tu ver ¿son correctos?, y pues si es así para buscar el valor comercial más cercano... 
Y en cuanto eso de sacar mis conclusiones ya lo hice, y pienso probar por un rato el transformadorr con el amplificador a ver cómo trabaja. A ver que se quema primero jajajajajaja...

Oye ezavalla, de los post que he leido tuyo son muy buenos, y eso de los calculos realmente practicos para no quemar nada y que todo salga bien... de casualidad sabrás cómo calcular la potencia real de una bocina, parlante... podrías hacer un excelente post, te tengo fé y un gran respeto.
Saludos y mil gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Hola... oye una pregunta nada que ver... te apellidas Zavala? por que yo me llamo Pabel López Zavala



Nop...mi nombre es Eduardo ZAVALLA, parecido al tuyo pero no igual.



			
				belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias te entendí a la perfección y tienes razón ese transformador no me da 12V * 2am jajajajajajaja...
> Exactamente por eso compre 12V 2 amp, si se que necesito 12V 1 Amp... jajajajaja.
> Aprovechando tu sabiduría, dices que si la corriente (normalmente 127V) sube puede que de más de 18V y se estrope el tda... usando una pequeña utilidad para calcular resitencias de led.... me arroja estos valores (imagen adjunta).... A tu ver ¿son correctos?, y pues si es así para buscar el valor comercial más cercano...
> Y en cuanto eso de sacar mis conclusiones ya lo hice, y pienso probar por un rato el transformador con el amplificador a ver cómo trabaja. A ver que se quema primero jajajajajaja...
> 
> Saludos y mil gracias



Puedes usar una resistencia para bajar un poco la tensión de alimentación del TDA, pero conectá un capacitor de 470uF entre la "salida" de la resistencia y masa. Además vos has calculado la resistencia para una corriente de un ampere, pero ese consumo se da en pocas circunstancias, así que mejor calculala para 350 o 500 mA y a 15Volts.

R = (17.6 - 15) / 0.35 = 7.42 ohms --> poné 6.8 ohms
P = (I^2)*R = (0.35^2)*6.8 = 0.85W --> poné 2 watts.

Pero si lo pensas bien...por que no le ponés un regulador integrado de 12V o un LM317 para ajustarlo donde quieras (siempre 14V o menos)....

Saludos y que estes bien!


----------



## belpmx

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> o me llamo Pabel López Zavala
> 
> 
> 
> Oye ezavalla, de los post que he leido tuyo son muy buenos, y eso de los calculos realmente practicos para no quemar nada y que todo salga bien... de casualidad sabrás cómo calcular la potencia real de una bocina, parlante... podrías hacer un excelente post, te tengo fé y un gran respeto.



Mmmmm... por motivos de espacio voy a meter todo en unas pequeñas cajas para bocina que estoy haciendo, si uso un regulador de voltaje es muy probable que necesite un disipador. así que mejor usaré la opción de la resistencia y el capacitor, mil gracias...

Saludos...


----------



## belpmx

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Puedes usar una resistencia para bajar un poco la tensión de alimentación del TDA, pero conectá un capacitor de 470uF entre la "salida" de la resistencia y masa. Además vos has calculado la resistencia para una corriente de un ampere, pero ese consumo se da en pocas circunstancias, así que mejor calculala para 350 o 500 mA y a 15Volts.
> 
> Oye en cuanto al capacitor queda algo ¿asi?:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Efectivamente.

Saludos!


----------



## belpmx

Hola Eduardo, oye otra vez vengo a preguntar... o no se usar el multimetro o este esta descompuesto... estaba midiendo el amperaje del dichoso transformadorr, puse la punta negra en el com del multimetro y la roja en 10ADC (10Amax unfused)... el multimetro hizo una medición de 1.7Amp hy casi inmediatamente le salio humo al transformador :O, enseguida lo desconecte y el transformador sigue trabajando, ya lo estoy probando con el TDA, ahorita mismo lo estoy escuchando... y no se ha calentado....

Saludos... y gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Hola Eduardo, oye otra vez vengo a preguntar... o no se usar el multimetro o este esta descompuesto... estaba midiendo el amperaje del dichoso transformador, puse la punta negra en el com del multimetro y la roja en 10ADC (10Amax unfused)... el multimetro hizo una medición de 1.7Amp hy casi inmediatamente le salio humo al transformador :O, enseguida lo desconecte y el transformador sigue trabajando, ya lo estoy probando con el TDA, ahorita mismo lo estoy escuchando... y no se ha calentado....
> 
> Saludos... y gracias



No entiendo como has medido la intensidad del transformador, pero si has colocado las puntas del tester como para medir tensión...entonces lo que has hecho es poner el transformador en cortocircuito. *La corriente se mide EN SERIE con la carga*, así que vas a tener que abrir la conexión de la fuente a la pata de alimentación del chip y entre ambas colocar el tester en la escala adecuada de corriente que esperas medir.

Saludos!


----------



## belpmx

Hola Eduardo, fui a una tienda de electrónica y les pedí que me mostraran los transformadores que tienen, me mostraron 2, uno de 30+30V y otros dos cables que dan 6V … ese me dicen que un cliente lo llevo a reparar hace algunos años y nunca regreso por el, el cree que es como de 4amp… y me da en $250 pesos mexicanos que es lo que el me dice que le cobraron por volverlo a bobinar… y el otro es un 20+20V y dice en la etiqueta 3Amp pero me dice que el cree que esta mal el valor de los Amp este si es nuevo $300 (mexicanos) … Solo pude medir A y B, porque no compre ninguno y no pude medir VS.
Bueno quiero armar un amplificador de 100w+100w y me comentan que necesito como 95VA he leído que si uso menos VA voy a tener menos wat de salida… en tu opinión ¿cuál de los de me sirve?
La cosa es que esos dos son los más grandes que tienen... y donde vivo no puedo conseguir los materiales para hacer una fuente switching 

30+30 (4amp) y 6V
Vs:¿?
A:3cm
B: 4 Cm
S:12cm^2
Pa: 64
Pr:51.2 VA
IS=¿?

20+20 V 3amp
VS:¿?
A:3.5 cm
B:3.7 cm
S:12.95 cm ^2
Pa:  74.53 VA
Pr: 59.62 VA
IS:¿?


----------



## Eduardo

Para 100W+100W reales necesitas un transformador de ~300VA, pero podes achicarlo un poco si se tiene en cuenta que un equipo asi con 100W+100W *de musica* tiene un recorte espantoso --> salvo que quieras hacer ruido no vas a llegar a esa potencia realmente.

El de 30+30 4A? descartalo porque esos 4A? son optimistas aun para una fuente simple de 30V rectificados. Ademas no se sabe si el bobinado de 6V entregaba buena corriente, si era asi, es menos corriente todavia para el de 30+30.


El de 20+20 3A te "podria" servir para un amplificador mas chico ( 40W+40W  8ohm)

En cuanto a las especificaciones, todo depende de la seriedad del fabricante y la aplicacion a que estaba destinado el transformador.
Un transformador con punto medio por lo general esta destinado a una rectificacion onda completa con dos diodos, en ese caso se especifica la potencia maxima de la carga a la salida del rectificador que seria de 60W ( = 3A*20V  -> coincide con lo calculado)
Pero a veces el fabricante especifica valores bastante mas altos que corresponden a un regimen intermitente, a veces es lo que corresponde debido a la aplicacion, pero en general es marketing.
Tambien puede pasar la corriente especificada sea alta porque que el nucleo no es de laminacion comun, sino de grano orientado por ejemplo, pero lo notarias en el precio.


----------



## belpmx

Hola Eduardo, gracias por la respuesta... jajajajaja, los dos se llaman Eduardo, muchas gracias me ayudaste a saber que el de 30+30 no me sirve... supongo que debería ser más grande A y B para que entregara ese amperaje....
Bueno, en cuanto a eso de 100W realmente no esperaba sacar 100W si no que el amplificador que pienso armar entrega máximo eso... si no subo el volumen a todo supongo que escuchare esos 40W que mencionas...
Saludos, muchas gracias


----------



## belpmx

Hola les cuento que tengo un "mounstruo" en mi poder... o al menos así pesa... se trata de un transformador 12+85+85.... y pesa como minimo unos tres o cuatro Kg... el unico problema es que no veo el punto medio, tiene 6 cables verde:12V, blancos: 85V, amarillos 85V.... pero no veo el "Comun"

Vs:12.5
Vs1:90.5
Vs2: 90.6

a: 4.5 cm
b: 6.3 cm
s: 28.35
Pa: 18.9^2 : 357.21 VA
Pr: 285.768 VA

Pero el ultimo dato no supe como calcularlo... jajajajaja

A ver si con este transformador puedo armar un buen sistema de sonido...

Saludos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Hola les cuento que tengo un "mounstruo" en mi poder... o al menos así pesa... se trata de un transformador 12+85+85.... y pesa como minimo unos tres o cuatro Kg... el unico problema es que no veo el punto medio, tiene 6 cables verde:12V, blancos: 85V, amarillos 85V.... pero no veo el "Comun"
> 
> Vs:12.5
> Vs1:90.5
> Vs2: 90.6
> 
> a: 4.5 cm
> b: 6.3 cm
> s: 28.35
> Pa: 18.9^2 : 357.21 VA
> Pr: 285.768 VA
> 
> Pero el ultimo dato no supe como calcularlo... jajajajaja
> 
> A ver si con este transformador puedo armar un buen sistema de sonido...
> 
> Saludos...



Ese transformador te va a dar cerca de 130+130 volts una vez rectificado, medio como mucho para un amplificador...
Nole ves el "punto común" por que no lo tiene, son tres bobinados independientes, pero si querés un punto medio, podes conectar en serie los dos bobinados de 85V y el punto medio sería el par de cables que los une (ojo cuando hagas esto, por que si la tensiónentre extremos te dá cero, vas a tener que invertir los cables de uno de los dos bobinados.

Acá estamos medio complicados para sacar la corriente de cada secundario, así que hay que recurrir a medir el diámetro de los alambres de cada bobinado y con eso aplicar el método que expliqué aca:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/160394/

Como comentario aparte, te recomiendo hacer rebobinar con una tensión mas baja ese transformador, que puede alimentar sin problemas un par de amplificador de 150 watts.

Saludos!


----------



## belpmx

Muchas gracias... voy a pensar ... ese transformador me lo regalaron "nuevo", un Ing. Nuclear que termino dedicandose a vender equipo de Sonido (de muy buena calidad)... el me cuenta que cuando era más joven hizo su línea de amplificador... bueno en fin le caí bien y dijo que yo le recordaba a cuando el era joven... y me lo regalo que por que lo tenia de más cuando el se dedicaba al diseño... bueno todo esto en la ciudad de Celaya.
Aca en mi pueblo que es cómo 1/8 de Celaya no hay quien pueda rebobinar este lindo transformador 
Estuve leyendo de rectificaciones de media onda... pero al parecer no es buena idea para gran potencia...
Voy a buscar algun amplificador que maneje el Vs... o esperar a cuando vuelva a celaya y preguntarle a quien me regalo el transformadorr y preguntarle que alimentaba con ese transformador...


----------



## belpmx

Hola, no tengo con que medir exactamente el calibre del secudario, pero las dos ramas de 85V tienen un calibre como 18AWG por que tengo un alambre calibre 17 y este esta un poco más grueso, la rama de 12V ha de ser como un calibre 26AWG ya que esta aun más delgado que el cable UTP de red.... ahora... el primario tiene como un calibre 15AWG
Todas las medidas son con una regla normal y comparadas a detalle con algun otro cable del cual se la medida AWG
Cómo sería la relación de potencia que lleva cada rama...

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> ...Todas las medidas son con una regla normal y comparadas a detalle con algun otro cable del cual se la medida AWG....


MMmmmm....., demasiado impreciso
Mejor lleva el transformador a un tornero que te mida los diámetro con un micrómetro o con un calibre.
También  los tienen en algunas ferreterías.

Edit:
Si tu transformador iba a estar destinado a un equipo de audio tal vez la idea original fue armar un tipo de fuente como esta


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Hola, no tengo con que medir exactamente el calibre del secudario, pero las dos ramas de 85V tienen un calibre como 18AWG por que tengo un alambre calibre 17 y este esta un poco más grueso, la rama de 12V ha de ser como un calibre 26AWG ya que esta aun más delgado que el cable UTP de red.... ahora... el primario tiene como un calibre 15AWG
> Todas las medidas son con una regla normal y comparadas a detalle con algun otro cable del cual se la medida AWG
> Cómo sería la relación de potencia que lleva cada rama...
> Saludos



Pabel...cada uno debe hacer sus "homeworks", sino...nunca vas a entender lo que estas haciendo.
Pero vamos...
tenes dos devanados iguales con un diametro del alambre de..18 por que es mas grueso que el de 17? Mientras mas grande el numero AWG, mas fino es el alambre...así que vamos a suponer que es del 16 AWG => D1 = 1.29 mm.
El segundo bobinado, de 12 volts, decis que es 26 AWG => D2 = 0.405 mm (según tu tabla...acá en Argentina no usamos el AWG)
Bueno, segun lo que puse en el link que te dí:
I1/I2 = (D1/D2)^2 = (1.29/0.405)^2 = 10.
Entonces:
Pr = 2*I1*V1 + I2*V2 = 2*I1*V1+I1*V2/10 = I1*(2*V1+V2/10) y de acá
I1 = Pr / (2*V1+V2/10) = 286 / ( 2*85+12/10) = 1,67 Ampere
I2 = I1/10 = 0,167 Ampere
Donde I1 es la corriente maxima en cada bobinado de 85 volts e I2 es la corriente maxima en el bobinado de 12 volts. Revisemos las cuentas:
Pr = 2*I1*V1+I2*V2 = 2*1.67*85+0.167*12 = 285,9 VA (parecido, eh?)

Ves que es simple? solo es matemáticas de primer año de la secundaria...

Saludos!


----------



## belpmx

Hola Eduardo Zavalla, muchas gracias peron creo que escribo pesimo y me has mal interpretado, el 17awg de referencai es  Más grueso que el que tiene el transformador, por eso es 18, y si hago mi tarea. solo que en el link que me dejaste son 2 devanados 13v +17... supuse que I1, I2.... pero en ese caso caso supuse que era I1,I2,I3... por eso te preguntaba por la relación, no por el calculo.... y como 300 VA (aproximadamete) supuse que eso se divide en el tre bobinados... pero son puras suposiciones... por eso preguntaba...

Mil gracias...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

OK. Había entendido que el 18 era mas grueso que el 17, ya que de ese estabas hablando..
Bueno, en los calculos solo tenes que cambiar donde dice 1.29 mm por el diámetro de tu alambre y recalcular todo.

Saludos!


----------



## belpmx

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, segun lo que puse en el link que te dí:
> I1/I2 = (D1/D2)^2 = (1.29/0.405)^2 = 10.
> Entonces:
> Pr = *2**I1*V1 + I2*V2 = 2*I1*V1+I1*V2/10 = I1*(*2**V1+V2/10)



Ha disculpa si no revise bien tu mensaje estaba en el trabajo, y ya vi donde esta el truco... solo es el 2   
Bueno hipoteticamente... si tuviera V1=20V,V2=24V,V3=30V
Cómo despejo, o de donde saco la formula para que quede algo cómo esto: "I1/I2 = (D1/D2)^2" pero obvio que con D1,D2,D3... I1,I2,I3

La tarea:

(1.024/0.405)^2 = 2.528^2 = 6.39
I1= 286 / ( 2*85+12/6.4) = 286/171.877  = 1.6639 =1.664 = 0.832Amp por rama ¿?¿?
I2 = 1.6639/6.39 = 0.26 Ampere 
Pr = 2*I1*V1+I2*V2 = 2*1.664*85 + 0.26*12 = 286    1/1  

Mil gracias...

Saludos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Bueno hipoteticamente... si tuviera V1=20V,V2=24V,V3=30V
> Cómo despejo, o de donde saco la formula para que quede algo cómo esto: "I1/I2 = (D1/D2)^2" pero obvio que con D1,D2,D3... I1,I2,I3



Y...vas a tener que poner I2 e I3 en función de I1 e ir resolviendo por partes:
I1/I2 = (D1/D2)^2 => I2 = I1 / (D1/D2)^2
I1/I3 = (D1/D3)^2 => I3 = I1 / (D1/D3)^2
Y cuando reemplaces I2 e I3, solo te queda calcular I1. Luego reemplazas este valor en las ecuaciones anteriores y tendrás I2 e I3.



			
				belpmx dijo:
			
		

> La tarea:
> 
> (1.024/0.405)^2 = 2.528^2 = 6.39
> I1= 286 / ( 2*85+12/6.4) = 286/171.877  = 1.6639 =1.664 = _*0.832Amp por rama ¿?¿?*_
> I2 = 1.6639/6.39 = 0.26 Ampere
> *Pr = 2*I1*V1+I2*V2 = 2*1.664*85 + 0.26*12 = 286*



No! es 1.66 Amp por rama, fijate la ecuación en negrita. Cuantas veces vas a dividir por 2?

Saludos!


----------



## belpmx

Ok, unas tres mil gracias... con esto queda muy claro el tema. se lo agradesco profesor Eduardo... Si entendi bien, si tengo tres Corrientes distintas tengo un sistema de ecuaciones con tres incognitas, si fueran 6 corrientes serían seis incognitas... hammm creo que aplicar un Gauseano sería más fácil...

Bueno... de nuevo unas cinco mil gracias, gracias por tu tiempo y paciencia...
Atte: Un alumno feliz...

Saludos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Ok, unas tres mil gracias... con esto queda muy claro el tema. se lo agradesco profesor Eduardo... Si entendi bien, si tengo tres Corrientes distintas tengo un sistema de ecuaciones con tres incognitas, si fueran 6 corrientes serían seis incognitas... hammm creo que aplicar un Gauseano sería más fácil...



Vos crees que vale la pena aplicar la triangulación de Gauss? Escribí la matriz del sistema de ecuaciones y vas a ver que ya está "triangularizada"



			
				belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Bueno... de nuevo unas cinco mil gracias, gracias por tu tiempo y paciencia...
> Atte: Un alumno feliz...
> 
> Saludos...



Saludos y que esté bien!


----------



## belpmx

Hammm... me refería a que sis son muchas ecuaciones es más rápido aplicar gauss-jordan, para 3 ecuaciones... pssss no es tan complicado....

Saludos, espero que te la pases muy bien


----------



## gisandrz

Aprovechando éste foro, quiero aportar el siguiente tutorial que esta explicado de manera muy sencilla y practica, el cual ha sido publicado en diferentes foros y el cual el original creo que se encuentra en Ladelec.


----------



## franklin1

hola amigos. 

quisiera saber cules son las formulas para calcular transformadores  toroidales, que hasta donde tengo entendido son de mejor eficiencia que los rectangulares.

esque estoy armando un amplificador "qsc" y el plano de la fuente es una fuente conmutada, y nesecito fabricar el transformador, el amplificador parece ser de 2500 WAtt  de potencia real y pues la fuente debe ser de mayor potencia que la del amplificador.

nesecito saber cuales son esas formulas que me permitan calcular el embobinado de esos trasnformadores, su numero de vueltas primario y secundario, vatiaje amperaje, teniendo en cuenta el diametro interior, el diametro exterior y la altura de dicho nucleo.

esque vivo en un pais(colombia) donde casi todo se consigue,  y pues aca consigo los toroides (nucleos)  les agradesco mucho.

franklin jimenez de la hoz.


----------



## neomatrix7776

hola a todos, quisiera saber exactamente de donde proviene la constante 1.5 tiene que ver con la frecuencia lugar ,porque tambien he visto en manuales de rebobinado que puede ser 1.2 pero niguno explica de donde viene exactamente, es decicir como se obtiene ese valor con que formula, una gran duda. gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Esa constante depende de varias cosas. Leé el segundo o tercer post del tema, escrito por Eduardo, que te va a aclarar las cosas.

Saludos!


----------



## neomatrix7776

gracias ezavalla por la respuesta,otra pregunta , si por ejemplo tengo un transformador de salida 24v (12-0-12) a 50 amperios,  si uso solo 12v(la mitad,sabiendo que todo el secundario es una misma bobina),¿la corriente que me puede dar es 50a o 25 a? o de que forma puedo aprovechar toda la corriente con solo 12v.
saludos cordiales gracias a todos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

neomatrix7776 dijo:


> si por ejemplo tengo un transformador de salida 24v (12-0-12) a 50 amperios,  si uso solo 12v(la mitad,sabiendo que todo el secundario es una misma bobina),¿la corriente que me puede dar es 50a o 25 a?



Y...depende. Lo que tenés que calcular es la potencia del transformador en VA a partir del núcleo. Esa potencia, dividida en 24V te dá la corriente total que puede circular en el secundario...y esa es la que podés obtener.
Claro que podés desarmar el punto medio del transformador y poner ambos bobinados en fase y en paralelo, y con eso duplicás la cantidad de corriente que podés tener, pero es mas lío.


----------



## alfredomenacho

Una pregunta. Tengo un transformador que tiene cortada la bobina primaria (220v 50hz). Tiene dos bobinas secundarias, cada una me marca 16 ohms (osea las 2, 32 ohms claro!). Mi pregunta es la siguiente: ¿puedo saber cual es el voltaje de salida de este transformador teniendo estos valores??? sospecho que es un 12+12 porque este transformador enciende un led rojo comun por medio de una resistecia de 1800ohms, y hay un par de capacitores de 1000/25. Si alguin me puede ayudar agradeceria mucho, porque ya lleve a bobinar el transformador y me lo bobinaron mal y destruyeron y ahora no tengo idea certera que transformador es. Muchas GRacias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Lo siento, con esos valores no vamos a ninguna parte.


----------



## Nimer

Muy buenas a todos. 
Tengo un trafo que pienso usar para mi ampli, y seguí estos pasos, y me encontré con valores bastante interesantes y me gustaría corroborar si son correctos.

Lo que medí como *a *y *b*, es el tamaño de la parte del bobinado, no de toda la carcaza metálica. Confírmenme si eso es correcto.

Los valores que obtuve fueron:

El trafo es de 37 0 37 (Sí, 37. No 36)
Por ende Vs = 74V

a = 7,5cm
b = 5,5cm
S = 7,5 x 5,5 = 41,25cm2
Pa = (S/1,5)^2 = (27,5)^2 = 756W
Pr = Pa * 0.8 = *605W*
I = Pr / Vs = 605W / 74v = *8A*

Esos valores y cálculos son correctos? El trafito tiene su peso, pero creí que era sólo de 4Amperes. (Si de verdad entrega 8Amperes hice un NEGOCIÓN!!, lo compré usado a un amigo marcando a ojímetro)

Esta es la bestia:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Nimer: leé el primer post, por que has medido cualquier cosa!!!
Así como está el trafo en la foto, miralo de arriba y medí el ancho y el largo de la sección del núcleo que pasa por dentro de los bobinados....pero mirá antes el dibujo del primer post.


----------



## Nimer

Bien.. Entonces necesito un poquito de ayuda. No entendí lo que tengo que medir para obtener *a *y *b*. Miré el dibujo, pero no sé desde dónde está visto, ni a qué llamás núcleo en este caso. Estoy confundido. 

Te muestro una foto del trafo en cuestión visto desde arriba, y visto desde abajo. Te agradecería si me marcás lo que tengo que medir con cotas en la imagen, para así recalcular todo. 

Desde arriba:





Desde abajo:





Gracias!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ACá te subo tu primer foto con la indicación de que debes medir. La cota roja marca el "espesor" de la armadura. La  verde es el "ancho" de la pierna central del núcleo. Esas dos son las que tenés que medir en cm y multiplicar para hacer el resto del cálculo. Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

Compañero Ezavalla, tengo unas dudas acerca del metodo.

Cuento con 2 nucleos de transformador de microondas, que, según el micro donde los recicle, consumian cada uno aprox 1200W a 120VAC. Ahora que deshueso el nucleo y sacando el calculo para la sección, me sale con que solo tiene "disponibles" 230W ???
A=3.5cm
B=6.5cm
s=22.75cm2
Paparante=(S/1.5)^2=230W...

Peor aún si lo aplasto con los 0.8. ¿Que pasa aquí? El nuclo se bancaba 1000W en el horno. En su primario había alambre calibre 12, unos 9 amperes, 1100W de consumo en primario... Por ahí lei algo sobre el uso, en el caso del Microondas es intermitente. Pero, Tanto así caen los valores?.

Realmente es así de pobre.

PD: Pasa algo chistoso, cuando hago los calculos con los 2 nucleos, uno despues de otro (A=3.5, B=13-) resultan unos buenos 920W. ??? No deberían ser el doble de 230W?
Falla la formula con valores cercanos al kW???.
PD2: En otro pequeño tuto como este, encontre que la constanste de division de S es de 1.1 contra 1.5 de esta. A que se debe realmente???... A lo que voy, la chapa de estos nucleos de micro no es "normal" como la de los trafitos comerciales. Vale??

En fin, espero quitarme esta duda de encima, si de plano no rinde, me ire por una commutada.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Nimer

ezavalla dijo:


> ACá te subo tu primer foto con la indicación de que debes medir. La cota roja marca el "espesor" de la armadura. La  verde es el "ancho" de la pierna central del núcleo. Esas dos son las que tenés que medir en cm y multiplicar para hacer el resto del cálculo. Saludos!



Te agradezco la indicación.. Entonces veamos..

Vs = 74v
a = 3,5cm
b = 6cm
S = 21cm2
Pa = (S/1.5)^2 = (14)^2 = 196VA
Pr = 0,8 * Pa = *156VA.*
Is = Pr/Vs = *2.11A*

pss:
Oooouhhh.   

Gracias por los datos, EZavalla.


----------



## Fogonazo

Tacatomon dijo:


> Cuento con 2 nucleos de transformador de microondas, que, según el micro donde los recicle, consumian cada uno aprox 1200W a 120VAC. Ahora que deshueso el nucleo y sacando el calculo para la sección, me sale con que solo tiene "disponibles" 230W ???......


Los cálculos *ezavalla* corresponden a transformadores que trabajan en régimen permanente o casi-permanente, en el microondas el régimen es de transitorios, "trabaja" unos segundos y "Descansa" otros tantos, por lo que el transformador se calcula bajo otros parámetros.
La potencia "Real" que se puede conseguir del núcleo, para régimen de trabajo permanente o casi-permanente, son las que salen de las cuentas de *"ezavalla"*


----------



## Tacatomon

Fogonazo dijo:


> Los cálculos *ezavalla* corresponden a transformadores que trabajan en régimen permanente o casi-permanente, en el microondas el régimen es de transitorios, "trabaja" unos segundos y "Descansa" otros tantos, por lo que el transformador se calcula bajo otros parámetros.
> La potencia "Real" que se puede conseguir del núcleo, para régimen de trabajo permanente o casi-permanente, son las que salen de las cuentas de *"ezavalla"*



Entonces con que criterio se diseñan los trafos para audio que sería el principal uso.
Podrían servir no para uso permanente (Todo el dia a plena carga, como los de poste). Podría se acaso regimen semi-permanente y ayudado con convección de aire y gran banco de capacitores...
Hay que tener en cuenta que no es la chapa común que se encuentra en los nucleos normales.

Espero poder resolver este misterio con su ayuda  

Saludos!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Nimer dijo:


> Vs = 74v
> a = 3,5cm
> b = 6cm
> S = 21cm2
> Pa = (S/1.5)^2 = (14)^2 = 196VA
> Pr = 0,8 * Pa = *156VA.*
> Is = Pr/Vs = *2.11A*



Sep, pero tené cuidado con una cosa:
Vos estas tomando la tensión entre extremos del secundario, no con respecto al punto medio, por eso la corriente te sale del orden de la mitad de la real en una aplicación de audio, donde el consumo es alternado sobre cada mitad del secundario. En ese caso, podés llegar a disponer de 4 A para cada secundario, pero en forma alternada, a diferencia de los 2A que obtenés con el cálculo en forma permanente.
Dependiendo para que lo quieras, puede llegar a ser un buen transformador...

Saludos!



Tacatomon dijo:


> Entonces con que criterio se diseñan los trafos para audio que sería el principal uso.
> Podrían servir no para uso permanente (Todo el dia a plena carga, como los de poste). Podría se acaso regimen semi-permanente y ayudado con convección de aire y gran banco de capacitores...
> Hay que tener en cuenta que no es la chapa común que se encuentra en los nucleos normales.
> Espero poder resolver este misterio con su ayuda
> Saludos!!!



Hola Tacato:
Tal cual te comenta Fogonazo, los trafos para microondas operan en forma mas pulsante que intermitente, así que es posible sobre exigirlos en potencia y aún así tener un núcleo relativamente pequeño.
El modo de trabajo de un trafo para audio, dependiendo de la aplicación en amplificadores, pasa de ser intermitente en el ampli de la casa, a casi continuo en el ampli de un DJ. Entonces, vos tenes que calcular el trafo con las fórmulas del primer post, por que si lo estimas a partir de la potencia del microondas, vas a terminar con el equipo en llamas .
También hay otras consideracione cuando se calcula un trafo para audio, pero debería estar en otro hilo para no desvirtuar este. De todas formas tenés que considerar que el trafo no se calcula para la potencia del ampli, sino para un valor bastante inferior, por que la maxima potencia la toma en los picos y para ellos está los filtros. En régimen normal y dependiendo del tipo de música, podés usar entre un cuarto y un décimo de la potencia máxima del ampli en forma permanente, así que con que calcules el trafo de acuerdo a eso, ya tienes suficiente potencia para el ampli.


----------



## Nimer

ezavalla dijo:


> Sep, pero tené cuidado con una cosa:
> Vos estas tomando la tensión entre extremos del secundario, no con respecto al punto medio, por eso la corriente te sale del orden de la mitad de la real en una aplicación de audio, donde el consumo es alternado sobre cada mitad del secundario. En ese caso, podés llegar a disponer de 4 A para cada secundario, pero en forma alternada, a diferencia de los 2A que obtenés con el cálculo en forma permanente.
> Dependiendo para que lo quieras, puede llegar a ser un buen transformador...
> 
> Saludos!



156VA / 37 = 4,2A

Justamente es un transformador para un amplificador de audio.. Pero si tengo 156VA de potencia real, no puedo usarlo más que para una etapa mono de unos 90W...
Creía que era suficiente para dos etapas de 100W cada una, y que todavía le sobraría potencia.. Se ve que no es así.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Nimer dijo:


> 156VA / 37 = 4,2A
> Justamente es un transformador para un amplificador de audio.. Pero si tengo 156VA de potencia real, no puedo usarlo más que para una etapa mono de unos 90W...
> Creía que era suficiente para dos etapas de 100W cada una, y que todavía le sobraría potencia.. Se ve que no es así.



No creas. Leé la rsta a Tacatomon y vas a ver que si podés usarlo para dos etapas de 100W en estéreo. Vos tenés 156VA de potencia, pero los amplis usan en forma permanente (y a alto volumen) entre 200W/4 y 200W/10 (entre 50W y 20W) y eso dividido entre 0.6, lo que te dá algo de 100W y 45W respectivamente. Con unos 10000 uF por rama está perfecto para un equipo de 100+100W para la casa.


----------



## Cacho

Nimer dijo:


> Creía que era suficiente para dos etapas de 100W cada una, y que todavía le sobraría potencia.. Se ve que no es así.



Releé el post anterior, sobre todo la respuesta a Tacatomon 

Saludos


Edit: ¡Qué sincronización!


----------



## Nimer

Excelente entonces! Gracias a los dos, ya me quedó claro.
Era cuestión de pensar un poquito más.


----------



## Fogonazo

Tacatomon dijo:


> Entonces con que criterio se diseñan los trafos para audio que sería el principal uso........


¿ Para que me mato escribiendo ?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## Tacatomon

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Para que me mato escribiendo ?
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/



ops: Lo siento Fogonazo...

Bueno, resulta que me salio el tiro por la culata con estos trafos. Pero que me dicen de esto.



			
				Tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> PD: Pasa algo chistoso, cuando hago los calculos con los 2 nucleos, uno despues de otro (A=3.5cm, B=13cm) resultan unos buenos 920W. ??? No deberían ser el doble de 230W?
> Falla la formula con valores cercanos al kW???.



Sería: 3.5cm*13=45.5cm2
(45.5/1.5)^2= 920W !!!! Yuupi!!!! 

Estos 920 Watts si serían de regimen continuo??? Aún tengo que golpearlo con los 0.8???
Y si en lugar de 1.5, como menciono Eduardo, uso una constante de 1.1????
De hecho, tengo un pequeño curso sobre bobinados de trafo, lo subo y opinan. En verdad quiero dejar muy en claro esto.

Saludos a todos!!!


----------



## Nimer

> PD2: En otro pequeño tuto como este, encontre que la constanste de division de S es de 1.1 contra 1.5 de esta. A que se debe realmente???... A lo que voy, la chapa de estos nucleos de micro no es "normal" como la de los trafitos comerciales. Vale??



Antes ya se habló sobre esa constante.. El número puede variar entre 0,25 y 2,5, y el mismo depende de ciertas características del transformador, de acuerdo a la forma en que esté hecho y el rendimiento final que va a tener.. El 1,5 es un número para darte una idea estimativa del rendimiento del trafo. Sin ese número, no podrías seguir con los cálculos y no tendrías nada.. 
Si me equivoco, lo harán saber. Mientras tanto, me parece que es así.


----------



## Nimer

Tengo una duda.

Por qué un trafo comprado en Alamtec hace unos 10 años, en la etiqueta dice 36 36 x 6A, y con este cálculo se trata de 2,5A?

Tiene 4cm de nucleo y 4cm en chapas, lo que son 16cm²

Pa = (16/1.5)² = 113W
Pr = 91W !!!
Is = 91W / 36v (cuento una sola rama, porque es para audio) = 2,5A.

A qué se debe semejante diferencia? Y cómo miden ellos la corriente que puede entregar el transformador? :/


----------



## luisval22

he visto trucos que no savia tanks


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Perdón que recién vea el mensaje!



Nimer dijo:


> A qué se debe semejante diferencia? Y cómo miden ellos la corriente que puede entregar el transformador? :/



Con 16cm^2 de sección no te puede dar los 270VA que necesitás...ni LOCO (iba a poner ni en pe** pero me moderaban ), así que en cuanto a tu pregunta...te *mandaron fruta*.
Bueno...puede que tomen otro valor para dividir en lugar de 1.5, pero eso vá mucho en como esté bobinado y las medidas de las ventanas del núcleo. La prueba de fuego es ensayarlo a plena potencia y ver cuanto corriente sale antes de que la tensión de alterna de salida caiga por debajo de la nominal....pero desde ya te aviso que aunque dividan por 1, les falta bastante para llegar a la potencia anunciada.


----------



## Nimer

ezavalla dijo:


> Perdón que recién vea el mensaje!
> 
> 
> 
> Con 16cm^2 de sección no te puede dar los 270VA que necesitás...ni LOCO (iba a poner ni en pe** pero me moderaban ), así que en cuanto a tu pregunta...te *mandaron fruta*.
> Bueno...puede que tomen otro valor para dividir en lugar de 1.5, pero eso vá mucho en como esté bobinado y las medidas de las ventanas del núcleo. La prueba de fuego es ensayarlo a plena potencia y ver cuanto corriente sale antes de que la tensión de alterna de salida caiga por debajo de la nominal....pero desde ya te aviso que aunque dividan por 1, les falta bastante para llegar a la potencia anunciada.




O sea que me re c*****ron. El trafo lo compró mi hermano cuando estaba terminando la técnica hace 10 años, así que lo estafaron a él.
Los trafos siempre se compran por los VA, y no por los A, no? Si sucede algo como esto, uno tiene derecho a reclamar, o se tiene que bancar que vendan transformadores de parámetros ridículos?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Nimer dijo:


> Los trafos siempre se compran por los VA, y no por los A, no?



Así es, SE DEBERÍAN comprar por tensión de salida y VA, pero la posibilidad de cuento es la misma, a menos que vayas con la regla y la calculadora...



Nimer dijo:


> Si sucede algo como esto, uno tiene derecho a reclamar, o se tiene que  bancar que vendan transformadores de parámetros ridículos?



En principio, deberías poder reclamar, y sobre todo si vos especificás las condiciones a las que debe trabajar el trafo....por que el que te lo vendió puede decirte: siii...son 36-V y 6-A, pero los 36-V son con una corriente de salida de 1-A y los 6-A son a una tensión de salida de 30-V   .

Creo que es mejor buscar uno que sea honesto haciendo trafos...


----------



## crimson

Hace unas semanas compré ahí mismo en Alamtec un Surelco de 27 + 27 3A y es muy bueno, no medí la sección pero es mucho más grande y pesado que un chino de las mismas características. Lo probé a plena potencia (60 +60 en un ampli) por más de 2 horas y ni entibió. Me tuve que ir hasta allá porque había comprado uno chino para reparar un ampli, a las dos semanas volvió sin tensión de fuente: tenía el primario abierto... y en el circuito del primario había un fusible de ¡1A! Y me había salido más o menos lo mismo... así que fui buscando  un transformador nacional, que hasta ahora me viene dando buen resultado. Saludos C


----------



## angel36

Tengo un tranformador cobsil como unico dato dice ¨955¨ tiene en el secundario 5 cables...
dos rojos, 15.21vca con respecto al punto medio entre ellos 30.5 vca mas o menos,
dos  blancos 30 vca con respecto al punto medio, entre ellos 60 vca....
negro PUNTO MEDIO? de ambas tenciones?

Sera probable que conpartan el punto medio las dos salidas?

PD:Continuidad tienen entre ellos todos los cables ....tanto entre blancos y rojos  como entre blancos y rojos con respecto al negro(punto medio) este transformador era de un centro musical de los viejos....no se que marca... 
pero pasando en limpio seria de 30-0-30.....15-0-15
Segun la medicion del nucleo unos 3 amp por rama....


----------



## Cacho

angel36 dijo:


> negro PUNTO MEDIO? de ambas tenciones?
> Sera probable que conpartan el punto medio las dos salidas?



Sí que es posible... De hecho es de lo más frecuente.
Es un solo bobinado con varias salidas.


Saludos


----------



## angel36

ok cacho...ahora alegrame el dia....=) Decime que los mas menos 3 amperes que tiene en apariencia....no los reparte entre las dos salidas...osea...tendriade  30-0-30...3amp  y 15-0-15....3 amp


----------



## Cacho

Tenés una potencia total en el núcleo. Más que eso, ni rogándole.

Si el núcleo te da 90W de potencia real (habrás hecho ya la cuenta), entonces tenés 90W y punto.
Si tenés varias salidas, entre todas podrás sumar esa potencia. No hay magia, es física.

Saludos


----------



## angel36

ok gracias.... si de hecho segun los calculos de ezavalla me da esa potencia.. lo que no sabia es si por ej alimento dos amplificadores de baja potencia....se reparten esos 3 amp.. entre las dos salidas o si cada una de ellas tendria sus 3 amperes de potencia...ahora veremos que buen uso le damos a este trafo...=)


----------



## Guillermemomemin

muy buen metodo

lo voy a utilizar, ya que yo tambien he tratado de saber eso


----------



## fabiansanabria

En estos dias he buscado mucho un transformador para mi fuente, ya queme dos y he probado mas de 15, lo que encuentro en internet sobre como calcular el amperaje es dem dificil si se tiene en cuenta que son aproximaciones y cosas raras como quemar resistencias o medir nucleos, asi que pense algo en medio de mi desesperacion y lo vengo a plantear esperando de ustedes respuestas directas a una pregunta directa.

si tengo que el secundario de mi transformador me entrega 24 voltios y le mido la resistencia encontrando que es de 24 ohm no seria logico pensar que entregara un amperaje de 1A?, digo utilizando el sentido comun (el sentido comun nace de nuestra experiencia diaria y muchas veces no tiene nada que ver con la realidad), bueno espero que alguien me explique porque no sirve este metodo.


----------



## Fogonazo

fabiansanabria dijo:


> ....si tengo que el secundario de mi transformador me entrega 24 voltios y le mido la resistencia encontrando que es de 24 ohm no seria logico pensar que entregara un amperaje de 1A?, digo utilizando el sentido comun (el sentido comun nace de nuestra experiencia diaria y muchas veces no tiene nada que ver con la realidad), bueno espero que alguien me explique porque no sirve este metodo.


No te sirve.
Lee todo el post, particularmente donde se comenta como estimar la corriente en base a la sección del alambre del bobinado.


----------



## S.W.A.T.

muy buenos dias para todos.mi pregunta es cual es la seccion del transformador a medir, ya que en la imagen de arriba no me quedo muy claro que se diga.tambien me gustaria saber si este transformador me sirve para este tipo de calculo.


----------



## J2C

S.W.A.T.

El transformador te sirve y el area seria = C x F de la imagen que adjunto, pero recuerda que ambas medidas deberan estar en la misma unidad.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## S.W.A.T.

muchas gracias J2C. voy a calcular y despues comento como me fue.

bueno ya realice los calculos espero esten bien.

vs:29.5v                       pa:182.25 w
a:4.5 cm                       pr:145.8 w
b:4.5 cm                       Is:4.94 A
s:20.25 cm^2  


si no estan bien mis resultados alguien que me corrija. saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## oZon

una consulta

hasta que potencia de trafo son validas las formulas

porque vi que los transformadores son menos de 1000VA

y que pasa si quiero hacer uno de 2000VA?

creo que es una pegunta que muchos se plantean.

saludos

oZon


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

oZon dijo:


> una consulta
> hasta que potencia de trafo son validas las formulas
> porque vi que los transformadores son menos de 1000VA
> y que pasa si quiero hacer uno de 2000VA?


Para mas de 1-KVA esas fórmulas tienen algunos errores y hay que calcular las cosas a partir algunas ecuaciones diferentes que están contenidas en un PDF que subí acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/244336/


----------



## blues light4u

he estado leyendo y buscando en el post completo, y no he podido encontrar lo que busco, me atrevo a preguntarte, mi estimado sr. Ezavalla como puedo calcular un transformador a partir de impedancias, por ejemplo si necesito un transformador que tenga una impedancia de  50kohms en la entrada y 600 ohms en la salida, que cálculos debo realizar?, tengo que calcular también el voltaje que va a soportar? corriente y eso? o no? 

le agradesco mucho su respuesta.
Reciba un afectuoso saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola blues:
Este tema solo trata sobre transformadores para fuentes de alimentación. Lo que vos buscás no está acá por que lo tuyo *parecen *transformadores para etapas de salida a válvulas o para adaptación de impedancias, y el mecanismo de cálculo es muy diferente en muchos aspectos.
Te pido que busques en el foro, en la sección de audio, ya que ese tema se trató ahí varias veces...pero no recuerdo que se haya planteado ningún mecanismo de diseño .
Si no aparece nada, puedo buscar el método de diseño, por que tengo algunos libros que lo tratan...pero tendría que escanearlo y subirlo...y este tema no es el lugar para ello.

Saludos!


----------



## blues light4u

gracias por la respuesta

acabo de abrir este archivo pero no entiendo muy bien de que se trata. veo datos de voltajes y eso, tienes alguna otra hoja?, o puedes decirme como se interpreta esta hoja?


----------



## NEFIELI

Si te refieres al pdf de trafos

Transf: Trasnformador
si se usa e PP3-36 se obtiene una tensión de salida de 17,09V
a Vs @500mA
Comparado por ejemplo en el PP4-36 se obtiene una 
tensión de salida de 25,64V a Vs @500mA


----------



## Homer96

Hola no se si es el lugar mas indicado pero me gustaria haceros una pregunta:

He tenido que reemplazar un transformador de unos altavoces que se solia conectar a 220V, al extraerlo veo que tiene el siguiente numero sobre el: JH-220090200.

- Deduzco que se trata del numero de vueltas del primario y el secundario, estoy en lo cierto ?
- (son 2200 Primario y 200 Secundario)?
- En tal caso de cuantos Voltios es el transformador puedo usar la formula (220*200/2200) ? 
- Lo podria reemplazar a el y su puente rectificador por un regulador 7812 conecado a un alimentador de que entregue 15V DC por ejemplo?
- O incluso reemplazarlo a el y su puente rectificador directamente por una entrada de alimentador a 12V DC?

Gracias por atenderme ...


----------



## Nilfred

Consultando con la numeróloga:





Me dice que esos números pueden ser 220 VCA a 09 VCA 0200 mA o 0200 VA


----------



## SERGIOD

Bueno aca tengo un poco de informacion sobre transformadors a ver que les parece
yp hice uno o dos transformadores con esos calculos pero eso fue ha ya un tiempo largo



			
				SERGIOD dijo:
			
		

> Bueno aca tengo un poco de informacion sobre transformadors a ver que les parece
> yp hice uno o dos transformadores con esos calculos pero eso fue ha ya un tiempo largo



Hola compañeros del foro quisiera saber su opinion del archivo  para calculo de transformadores que subi y si lo usaros que tal les ridio ojala que si


----------



## Agucasta

Hola sergio, está muy bueno tu archivo. A mí me sirvió. Saludos. El post de Ezavalla #1 también me sirvió. Es muy completo. Me creía que sería imposible determinar la potencia que puede tener un transformador sólo por ver sus características "externas".

Muchas gracias!
(El trafo que usé para "medir" su potencia, es de 9V, 300mA --- 2.7VA


----------



## SERGIOD

agucasta89 dijo:


> Hola sergio, está muy bueno tu archivo. A mí me sirvió. Saludos. El post de Ezavalla #1 también me sirvió. Es muy completo. Me creía que sería imposible determinar la potencia que puede tener un transformador sólo por ver sus características "externas".
> 
> Muchas gracias!
> (El trafo que usé para "medir" su potencia, es de 9V, 300mA --- 2.7VA



Genial que te haya servido mi modesto aporte 
por que siempre es bueno leer la teoria :estudiando::estudiandoara que te facilite la vida


----------



## Mastodonte Man

hola amigos, mi duda es si cuando tengo un transformador quemado y quiero cambiar los rangos del devanado secundario, ¿es necesario cambiar el devanado primario


----------



## Agucasta

Si querés cambiar unos pocos Voltios, no es necesario. Por ejemplo, de 9V a 12V con el mismo amperaje, basta con agregar un par de vueltas en el secundario, y ya.
Saludos.


----------



## benjaminxx

hola soy nuevo en el foro quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar con un transformador que saque de una fuente de pc quisiera saber como conectarlo tiene cuatro cables uno es rojo blanco amarillo y azul y arriba tiene un codigo que es el siguiente 39aee004802002 desde ya un millon de gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

benjaminxx dijo:


> hola soy nuevo en el foro quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar con un transformador que saque de una fuente de pc quisiera saber como conectarlo tiene cuatro cables uno es rojo blanco amarillo y azul y arriba tiene un codigo que es el siguiente 39aee004802002 desde ya un millon de gracias



Si lo sacaste de dentro de una fuente de PC, seguramente es un transformador de ferrita o similar y NO puede funcionar conectado a la red eléctrica en forma directa.
Solo funciona junto con el resto de la placa de la fuente.


----------



## leae89

Hola ezavalla.
No sé si ya respondiste esta preguntita: Para medir tensión en vacío en el secundario de un transformador, ¿es con Vca o con Vcc? y ¿vacío significa sin voltaje?

Gracias.


----------



## tatajara

leae89 dijo:


> Hola ezavalla.
> No sé si ya respondiste esta preguntita: Para medir tensión en vacío en el secundario de un transformador, ¿es con Vca o con Vcc? y ¿vacío significa sin voltaje?
> 
> Gracias.



El multimetro se pone en Vca o Vac (corriente alterna) y en vacio significa si carga no sin voltaje 
saludos


----------



## leae89

tatajara dijo:


> El multimetro se pone en Vca o Vac (corriente alterna) y en vacio significa si carga no sin voltaje
> saludos


OK, gracias. No sabía, es que soy nuevo en esto de armar fuentes para amplificadores y todo eso.

Muy bueno el post de ezavalla


----------



## komtavin

Hola, intento ser electronico aficionado, y me gustaria saber de que manera puedo diferenciar el primario del secundario en un trasformador que no dice nada


----------



## Mastodonte Man

este dato lo acabo de aprender por Vin:
Si la salida es mayor que la entrada, entonces el SEC. es el devanado con alambre mas delgado
Si la salida es menor que la entrada, entonces el SEC. es el devanado con alambre mas grueso

Asi lo aprendi yo SALUDOS!!!

Hola, oigan ahorita que recuerdo, yo lei en internet unas formas de hacer los tranformadores.
En este documento que hice, resumiendo lo que lei, se explica como sacar vueltas de alambre, calibres, voltios para el transformador, y los nucleos.
Comenten que les parece, porque me tarde resumiendo todo.


----------



## cmontoya

Hola amigos.........

Tengo un transformador que vota 16v (según el multímetro)y no se mas datos de  él.................... Pero leyendo el foro hice el intento y estos fueron los resultados:

Vs = 16v 
a = 2.5cm
b = 2.9cm
s = 2.5cm x 2.9cm = 7.25cm2
Pa = (7.25/1.5)^2 = 23VA
Pr = 23w x 0.8 = 18.4VA
Is = 18.4/16 = 1.15A

Ósea este transformador  vota 16v y 1.15 Amperios??? Estoy en lo cierto??
Saludos!!


----------



## Nilfred

Así es.
Verifique que esos bornes adicionales no tengan tensión, en caso que tuviesen cambia algo la cosa.


----------



## SERGIOD

SERGIOD dijo:


> Bueno aca tengo un poco de informacion sobre transformadors a ver que les parece
> yp hice uno o dos transformadores con esos calculos pero eso fue ha ya un tiempo largo
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-transformadores-17625-post427981/#post427981
> 
> Hola compañeros del foro quisiera saber su opinion del archivo  para calculo de transformadores que subi y si lo usaros que tal les ridio ojala que si



bueno e estado revisando las archivos adjuntos que subi y este es uno de los mas descargados que bueno que les sirvió a muchos de ustedes
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-transformadores-17625-post427981/#post427981


----------



## alex2000

ola saludos desde colombia, quisiera saber o quien tiene una formula mas corta y precisa para calcular transformadores de potencia para amplificadores de 16 o 24 transistores ya que existen varias pero, eso es tirar y tirar calculadora y los resultados no me satifacen le agradeseria la ayuda. chao


----------



## chacarock

hola, traigo otra duda que no enctontre respuesta en este tema, compre un transformador de 36+36 6A, lo compre por internet, asi que no sabia mucho de el solo fotos, el que me vandio me dijo que tampoco tenia mucha info de el, el tema es que cuando llegó, vi que de un lado tenia tres cables gruesos, supuse que los 36 0 36, de otro 4cables finitos, dos verde y dos azules, supuse que era para dos primarios, 110 y 220, he aqui mi duda, como se cual es cual, puedo medir la resistencia de los dos devanados y el para 110 tiene que ser mayor? pasa que quiero conectarlo para controlar el secundario en tencion y amperaje, pero no se cual conecto en los 220.
saludos


----------



## Eduardo

Los extremos de *mayor *resistencia son del bobinado de 220V


----------



## crimson

Ojo que si es un transformador viejo podía llegar a traer un bobinado para foquito de 6,3V, o bobinado auxiliar para el pre, como en los viejos Fapesa. Saludos C


----------



## LuigiDJ

Puede ser que los cables del primario sean 2 bobinados de 110 voltios cada uno, en paralelo se colocan en 110 y en serie se colocan en 220. De pronto midiendo resistencias en los bobinados se puede sacar algun dato. Yo le haria la prueba con una lampara en serie con uno de los bobinados, luego con el otro, y despues con ambos en serie.


----------



## TetsuoTNT

Hola, tanto éste post como el de "Agunas pautas de diseño de fuentes..." son de gran ayuda, y se aprende con ellos, pero hay algo que no me queda muy claro y me gustaría que le echasen un vistazo. Necesito alimentar una fuente simétrica que entregue ±25Vcd, para la que tengo un transformador que tiene 5 devanados secundarios cuyos voltajes son todos distintos, pero ninguno tiene derivación central. 
Pero (y ésto es lo que quiero que me aclaren porque no he encontrado otro esquema igual) uno de los bobinados sale del centro del de mayor voltaje como si fuera derivación central, pero no lo es porque ofrece un voltaje independiente.
Si mido tensión en el transformador de mayor voltaje, me da 65.5V, pero si mido tomando tomando el extremo de la bobina que atraviesa, me da 32.5V en cada lado.
¿Podría aprovechar ese voltaje, o en realidad se suma también la tensión del que cruza? De ser así, ¿podría cortar ese bobinado y utilizarlo como si fuera una derivación central?
Gracias por su atención.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

TetsuoTNT dijo:


> Si mido tensión en el transformador de mayor voltaje, me da 65.5V, *pero  si mido tomando tomando el extremo de la bobina que atraviesa, me da  32.5V en cada lado*.


Entonces ese bobinado es uno de 32+32V y la "derivación" es el tap central, pero tenés que dejar SIN CONECTAR el extremo inferior de la bobina donde está conectada la derivación => solo tenés que usar los tres cables de arriba para hacer una fuente +/-


----------



## TetsuoTNT

ezavalla dijo:


> Entonces ese bobinado es uno de 32+32V y la "derivación" es el tap central, pero tenés que dejar SIN CONECTAR el extremo inferior de la bobina donde está conectada la derivación => solo tenés que usar los tres cables de arriba para hacer una fuente +/-



Muchas gracias.
Pues ahora mismo acabo de probar ésto: lo he hecho en protoboard, cosa que no creo que esté muy bien, ¿no? quizá sean muy finas las pistas https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuente-doble.htm cogiendo sólo el devanado de 12V y entrega unos +-19V que suben un pelín, bajan un pelín.
Bueno, de momento ya puedo probar el ampli, que hasta ahora no podía.
Lo bueno es que si el ampli está bien hecho... la fuente la haré escuchando buena música.
Ahí va una foto de lo que acabo de hacer.
Gracias por la aclaración... Me he quedao más contento que chupita!


----------



## LuigiDJ

Hola, tengo esta duda con este transformador que quiero reciclar: el nucleo mide 6 x 3.8 cms, y el secundario saca 17 + 17 Vac. Se usaba en una fuente de radio telefonos, que daba 13.8 voltios dc @ 15 amperios. Al sacar el secundario, le cuento 31.5 vueltas , lo que me da una relacion vueltas/voltios de 1,85 .
Quiero reusar el primario, que esta en buen estado, y en el secundario sacar 50 + 50 voltios @ 4 o 5 amperios, para un amplificador de 400 watts, entonces para rehacer el secundario a 50 + 50 voltios, debo usar 1,85 x 50 = 92,5 vueltas de alambre AWG17 ? O lo podria llegar hasta los 500 watts con un alambre AWG16 ? 
Le saque 8,5 metros de alambre al secundario, mas o menos cuanto alambre deberia comprar para el nuevo secundario? Segun mis calculos serian unos 50 metros de alambre (2 bobinados de 50 volts).
Gracias


----------



## chacarock

Mira haciendo cálculos básicos que es lo que manejo, tu área te dará 
  6 x 3.8 = (22,8)2=519,84 watts máximo que se le puede sacar al núcleo
  Un amplificador  AB que son la mayoría de los que hay en el foro, tienen un rendimiento del  60%
  Y  a veces hay que sobre dimensionar, en un post  sobre diseño de fuentes para amplificadores dice que si tu ampli es de 200 necesitas una fuente de 280 para uno de 400 supongo que 560 y ahí te quedaste corto con tu nucleo, y mucho penos para uno de 500watts que querías, supongo que para un ampli de 350watts puedes andar bien, 
  Y si es la tristísima realidad, yo también me desilusione jeje
  saludos


----------



## yuccez

que tal gente, sucede que en el taller de mi viejo encontre este que parece ser un trafo, y digo parece por que tenia una etraña caparazon, ahi se aprecia los numeros que tenia impreso, lo usaban a modo de algun puente en la salida positiva en una fuente para alimentar un autoestereo, pero en la parte trasra tiene otros 2 cables tal como un trafo convencional, solo que los cables son de distinto color, como podria saber si es un trafo? gracias a todos por sus comentarios


----------



## marveto2

yo no soy un experto en eso de los transformadores pero tal parece que si,
 los colores diferentes significan:
 -diferentes voltages(si son mas de 2)
 -o que uno es tierra y el otro la linea viva......
(o eso tengo entendido)...
hay que esperar una respuesta de alguien que sepa de esto.... saludos...


----------



## yuccez

marveto2 dijo:


> yo no soy un experto en eso de los transformadores pero tal parece que si,
> los colores diferentes significan:
> -diferentes voltages(si son mas de 2)
> -o que uno es tierra y el otro la linea viva......
> (o eso tengo entendido)...
> hay que esperar una respuesta de alguien que sepa de esto.... saludos...



gracias marveto2, pero como podras observar son 2 cables de cada lado, pienso que 2 son del bobinado primario y 2 del secundario, como se cual conectar a la red publica? si lo intento lo mas que puede pasar es que se queme no?


----------



## Neodymio

Hay un post sobre eso acerca de cómo obtener info de transformadores y cuáles son sus bobinados


----------



## guille990

Hola, por lo que se ve en la foto es un transformador, si no vi mal el bobinado primario y secundario están separados cada uno en su carrete plástico. Además se ve solo cuatro cables por lo que es un trafo de una sola salida, el color de los cables no interesa, pero podría estar para determinar la polaridad de este, es decir, para que la onda de la sinusoide del primario sea igual a la del secundario (las dos positivas o negativas respectivamente). El lado que va a la red publica es el que tiene el alambre de menor sección  ( a veces es fácil verlo, en ese modelo todo encintado es un poco mas difícil), y por consiguiente el tramo de cable aislado mas fino ( aunque a veces son iguales). Si los conectas al revés te va a funcionar como un elevador de tensión aunque nunca lo probé ja ja, en ese caso creo que se calentaría el primario porque va a circular mas corriente (estando en vacío) pero no creo que se queme al instante dándote tiempo a medir el voltaje a la salida (con mucho cuidado).
Saludos.


----------



## tannke

Sí no me equivoco puedes medir las resistenias con un polimetro, el bobinado de mayor resistencia es el primario. Dé todos modos contrasta la información pero creo que era asi.

Un saludo


----------



## Scooter

Si es un trasnformador no habrá continuidad entre primario y secundario. Si es autotrasformador tendrán un punto común.


----------



## DOSMETROS

*Yuccez* movi tu mensaje hasta aqui

*04)* No crees temas nuevos si ya hay alguno donde se habla de lo mismo. *Usa el buscador.*


----------



## autrigon

Hola a todos ,este es mi primer mensaje en este foro .
 Lo primero dar la enhorabuena a todos los que participan en el .
Refloto un poco este tema porque aunque soy un novato en esto , me esta picando cada vez mas el gusanillo y me estoy centrando primeramente en el tema de los trafos ,,,porque creo que es fundamental.
Bueno despues de esta pequeña chapa que os he metido , voy con mi pregunta que a muchos seguro os resulta estupida pero bueno .
Resulta que tengo unos trafos sacados de unos televisores viejos 
Uno me saca en secundario 80 /10 y 20 v ,,,y el otro 132 y 18 v  , los dos con primario 230v
Lo que quieroes saber el amperaje que saca el transformador ,,que segun el primer mensaje del post se calcula mediante unas formula ,,hasta hay bien ,,,pero cuando veo el dibujo esquematico que se emplea para sacar "A" y "B" , me lio un poco .
El esquema del que sacais A y B , es este .
Ver el archivo adjunto 13132

Creo saber que es "B" en mi transformador , pero tengo mis dudas respecto a "A"


No se si sera la lineas que delimitan las planchitas en forma de E o la bobina de plastico donde se hace el bobinado , o otra cosa ..
Como comprendereis si no se lo que es "A" dificilmente voy a poder aplicar la formula .
Agradeceria mucho vuestra ayuda ,para salir de dudas , y poder avanzar en este tema .
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Para medir "A" giras tu núcleo 90º (Según la imagen), así puedes ver la rama central del laminado, esa es la medida "A", es algo inferior al orificio del carrete plástico de la imagen.


A ver si esta imagen te aclara que es lo que hay que medir.

​


----------



## Don Plaquetin

El transformador es un 35Watts, ahora...



> Uno me saca en secundario 80 /10 y 20 v ,,,y el otro 132 y 18 v


 Que televisor era que te dieron esa tensiones


----------



## autrigon

Gracias a los dos ,por el interes .
Fogonazo , a ver si me queda claro ,,,si no estoy equivocado seria mas o menos esto 


Esta foto sacada de la internet 






Por lo que veo y si no estoy equivocado ,"A" no es una medida tan exacta como la que se puede obtener en "B".,,¿¿no??.

SSTC, no recuerdo que teles eran,, pero me acuerdo que eran de estas super viejas ,de color como madera y de apretar boton para cambiar de canal ,no estoy seguro pero una creo que era Telefunken (creo).
Dejo una foto de los trafos ,uno en concreto puse que me daba en salida 132 y 18 ,,pero en realidad pone que da 132 y 17,5 ,,que me resulta mas curioso todavia .


Una cosa mas ,, porque dices que es un 35w ???
Gracias a los dos otra vez .


----------



## Fogonazo

autrigon dijo:


> Gracias a los dos ,por el interes .
> Fogonazo , a ver si me queda claro ,,,si no estoy equivocado seria mas o menos esto .....



​
*! Correcto ¡*, Esa es la medida* "A"*


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ya tenés A , ahora te falta B , que es la medida de las chapas apiladas.

Multiplicás A por B y le restás un 10 % , esa es la Potencia del nucleo


----------



## autrigon

Gracias ,,llevo como dos semanas intentando enterarme de algo (mirando y preguntando por internet),,  como obtener la corriente y potencia de un transformador y no hay forma ,,
cada vez tengo mas lio ,,,pero bueno,, sigo intentandolo .
Vamos por partes ,
En primer lugar ,la medida "A" es poco fiable (es mi opinion , claro) puesto que la tomas un poco de "ojimetro".
Dices que multiplicando "A" y "B" , y restandole el 10% , esa es la potencia que puede dar el trafo o la potencia del nucleo ????

 Todo esto que explica "Ezavalla" en el primer mensaje del post , 

Pa [Potencia aparente] = (S/1.5)^2 // Esta es la potencia aparente del transformador a partir del nucleo
Pr [Potencia disponible] = 0.8 * Pa // Esta es la potencia real que podemos usar
Is [corriente secundaria] = Pr / Vs // Is es la corriente disponible en el secundario.


Yo al ponerlo en practica seria :
A = 3,5 cm 
B = 4 cm 
Por lo tanto 14cm de nucleo de trafo

Pa= (14/1,5)al cuadrado =87,11111
Pr= 0,8 x 87,11111=69,68888
Is =69,68888 / 10v =6,96888  (aqui he cogido la tension de la salida de 10v ,ejem)

Osea que los amperios que da este trafo en la salida de 10v son 6,9 ?????

Siento mucho la bateria de preguntas en tan poco tiempo , pero llevo tiempo ya intentando aclarme en este tema y no hay forma .
No sabia que testear un trafo fuese tan complicado ,,,, ando por tirar la toalla ,,,


----------



## DOSMETROS

3,5 cm x 4 cm = 14  cm²

14 - 20% (para estar tranquilo) = 11,2

( 11,2 )² = 125,44 Watts

125,44 Watts / 10 V = 12 Amperes

Saludos !


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Esa es la seccion del nucleo!!! era un buen TV y SI son de esa potencia los que eran a color

si en promedio me dio igual 







> Una cosa mas ,, porque dices que es un 35w ???



me fallo el *"ojimetro".* 

saludo muy lindos Tr (transformadores)


----------



## Fogonazo

Si el núcleo del transformador es capás de entregar (Por ejemplo) 10V y 125W *NO* quiere decir que el bobinado sea capás de soportar esa corriente.
Hay que considerar la sección del alambre del bobinado y si hay mas de un bobinado.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Si eso es verdad FOGO la potencia se debe dividir por la suma de las diversas tensiones de los secundio, y claro no creo que ese transformador se le pueda sacar 120Watts, me paso con un transformador para equipos a valvula que la seccion de nucleo es para una buena potencia pero el alambre del primario no te permite que tomes mas de lo que da


----------



## autrigon

Gracias por las respuestas ,,
Entonces las formulas que vienen en el primer mensaje del post no valen ????
""""Pa [Potencia aparente] = (S/1.5)^2 // Esta es la potencia aparente del transformador a partir del nucleo
Pr [Potencia disponible] = 0.8 * Pa // Esta es la potencia real que podemos usar
Is [corriente secundaria] = Pr / Vs // Is es la corriente disponible en el secundario."""

Por lo tanto si en la salida del secundario de 10v me da 12A.
En las salidas de 80v y 20v , me da esto 

125,40/80=1,5A
125,40/20=6,2A

Fogonazo dices que no tienen porque aguantar esa corriente , y que hay que mirar el grosor del bobinado ,,,me imagino que estaras hablando de la tabla AWG





Segun esta tabla 
El diametro del bobinado de 80v , me mide (+ o -) 0,7 m/m,,,que serian segun la tabla 1,6 A
Lo que vendria a corroborar la anterior lectura por medio de la formula (1,5A)

Pero el bobinado de 10v y 20v es de 0,3m/m (+ o -) ,,,que seria segun la tabla 0,4 A , muy lejos de los 12A que da la lectura segun la formula ¿¿no??

De todas formas en la salida donde pone 10v el hilo  es trenzado y tiene tambien 0,7m/m ,,supongo que sea el comun entre 10v y 20v .

Venga chicos a ver que me podeis decir ,,que la verdad ,esto parace que se empieza a aclarar. 
Muchisimas gracias a todos ,,,


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Lo que el te dice si es eso la tabla de AWG calibres de alambres, pero no podemos decirte que amperage te entregan los secundarios 

estos segun tu:


> Uno me saca en secundario 80 /10 y 20 v



eso lo tienes que deducir colocandole cargas, en concreto lo que te decimos que los 125Watts se reparten entre esos 3 secundarios o los que tengas 

puedes desarmarlo y medir los calibres(no te lo recomiendo) o amperimetro en mano y a medir cuanto aguanta


----------



## autrigon

Bueno he estado , investigando un poco , y me surgen un par de dudas 

Dices que los 125w se reparten entre los tres secundarios  entonces se repartirian en tantos porciento ????
10% de 125 para el de 10v ????
20% de 125 para el de 20v ????
80% de 125 para el de 80v ????
Y si por ejemplo utilizo nada mas que la salida de 80v ,,¿¿me daria 125w o solamente su tanto por ciento????

Respecto de la corriente para testearlo con el multimetro , debo de poner una carga ,,,he estado leyendo que tendria que poner la carga en serie con el polimetro ,y que la carga debe de ser con el mismo voltage que da la salida del secundario en cuestion.
No se si estoy en lo cierto , me gustaria que me sacaseis de la duda ,,

Me he currao un esquemilla con el tema de como poner la carga (? v) en serie con el polimetro ,como no lo he hecho nunca y estamos hablando de algo que puede hacer mucho daño , me gustaria que me dijeseis si el esquema es correcto. 

Gracias otra vez ,,


----------



## Fogonazo

autrigon dijo:


> .....Dices que los 125w se reparten entre los tres secundarios  entonces se repartirian en tantos porciento ????
> *10% de 125 para el de 10v ????
> 20% de 125 para el de 20v ????
> 80% de 125 para el de 80v ????*
> Y si por ejemplo utilizo nada mas que la salida de 80v ,,¿¿me daria 125w o solamente su tanto por ciento????.........



Imposible saberlo, a lo sumo se puede hacer una estimación grosera según el calibre de alambre utilizado.
Si empleas un solo bobinado tienes solo la limitación del calibre de "Ese" bobinado para el total de potencia disponible del núcleo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

autrigon dijo:


> Dices que los 125w se reparten entre los tres secundarios  entonces se repartirian en tantos porciento ????
> 10% de 125 para el de 10v ????
> 20% de 125 para el de 20v ????
> 80% de 125 para el de 80v ????
> Y si por ejemplo utilizo nada mas que la salida de 80v ,,¿¿me daria 125w o solamente su tanto por ciento????


La forma en la que "se reparte la corriente" es una cuestión de diseño, así que no hay porcentaje que valga a menos que conozcas como se diseñó el trafo. La unica forma de "saber" la corriente máxima de cada bobinado es *estimándola* por medio de la sección de los cables, que aunque no conozcas la densidad de corriente utilizada, podés usar algún valor genérico (tipo 2 o 3A/mm²) para encontrar las proporciones entre ellas.
En los primeros mensajes del tema yo puse una forma de hacer esta estimación en un trafo real recurriendo a la sección de los cables (o al diámetro que es más fácil de medir). Leelo por que ahí tenés un camino de solución a tu consulta.


----------



## autrigon

Muchas gracias a todos ,,
La verdad es que me quema muchisisimo por aprender, pero con gente como vosotros ,,es posible .
Gracias otra vez a todos , sois estupendos .


----------



## DavidMJ

Hola, veran, en mi taller de electrotecnia me encontre con un transformador un poco peculiar, ya que tiene dos devanados primarios y solo un secundario, ambos primarios son de 230v 50Hz pero depende del devanado primario que conectes tienes  12v 4,2A 50VA o bien 9v 3.89A 35VA en el secundario,  me parecio algo raro. Que ventajas y desventajas tiene hacer esto en vez de hacer dos secundarios? si decido modificar voltaje de salida debo calcular un nuevo primario o secundario? 

Salu2


----------



## DJ DRACO

Ay, a ver...

Para modificar la tensión del secundario podés modificar tanto el primario como el secundario es indistinto...

el tema es para qué hacerlo?

si tiene 2 primarios...lo cual dudo...es para facilitar las cosas

No es que tenga 2 primarios....tiene 1 solo primario con varios puntos tomados...


depende por donde entre la tensión en el primario, con el mismo y único secundario obtenes diferentes tensiones...

no se si me explico


----------



## daka

saludos a toda la comunidad!
que tipos de pruebas tengo que hacer para saber si un transformador de cargador de bateria esta bien, ya que tiene tres entradas y doce salidas y pesa aproximadamente 10 Kilos...?  agradesco su gentil ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS

Podría ser trifásico . . .  fotos ?


----------



## opamp

Hola daka, si tienes alguna información adicional se agradece, DIAGRAMA, alguna fotografía, etc.
Para descartar si es MONO o TRI, el mono tiene la pierna central(donde está el bobinado) es el doble de ancho que las piernas de los extremos ; si es trifásico las tres piernas verticales son del mismo ancho y como es obvio en las tres hay  bobinado.

Es un poco dificil encontrar trifásicos tan pequeños ,...pero si hay!!!



Se que quizá sea tardío mi comentario respecto al cálculo inicial del Dr. Zoidbert ,de diciembre del 2008, pero por experiencia y habiendo leído información técnica al respecto , la mayoría de publicaciones recomiendan para el cálculo de trafos lo siguiente:
 Sfe(sección de fierro) : 1.2√ (Potencia Aparente, a 50Hz),......Potencia Aparente : V X A ( VoltAmp ). 1.2 lo reducen a 1.0 para 60Hz.


----------



## rava1996

pues he intentado medir con el tester oh-metro en los tres cables que tiene un lado y como sea que los conecte me marca  1 ohmio en los otros 5 bables no me marca nada en  ninguna combinación que haga.

el caso es que  no se como conectarlo a 110v el color de los tres cables que están a un lado son café,rojo y azul en ese orden. del otro lado hay  uno negro, café, amarillo en el centro, rojo y café en ese orden

alguien me podría decir alguna manera para estar seguro de como conectar este transformador o donde buscar información?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo, como sabes que tu transformador puede conectarse a 110V.?, te resultara de mucha ayuda, conocer 
su procedencia.


----------



## chepao

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Buenas!
> En este ultimo tiempo ne he encontrado con varios posts que preguntan cosas como: tengo un transformador de X voltios, como puedo saber que corriente entrega? o algunas de sus variantes.
> 
> Voy a tratar de explicarles ahora el método que yo uso para averiguar estas cosas, y que requiere medir un par de dimensiones y usar la calculadora un ratito para tener algunos valor bastantes aproximados.
> 
> 1) Primero miren la imagen que les adjunto.
> 2) Midan la tensión del secundario (sin carga) usando un voltímetro. La vamos a llamar *Vs*.
> 3) Consigan una regla y midan las dimensiones marcadas como *a* y *b*.
> 4) Calculen la sección del núcleo del transformador (que vamos a llamar *S*) multiplicando la medida *a* por la *b*, ambas en centímetros.
> 5) Ahora busquen la calculadora y saquen (y anoten) las siguientes cuentas:
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 82387​
> Pa [Potencia aparente] = (S/1.5)^2           // Esta es la potencia aparente del transformador a partir del nucleo
> Pr [Potencia disponible] = 0.8 * Pa               // Esta es la potencia real que podemos usar
> Is [corriente secundaria] = Pr / Vs                // Is es la corriente disponible en el secundario.
> 
> Con la sección S en cm^2 la potencia aparente sale directamente en VA. La potencia disponible es solo el 80% de la aparente por el rendimiento de estos transformadores "pequeños".
> 
> 6) La corriente real disponible puede ser hasta un 15% mayor que la calculada, por que la Vs se mide en vacío (sin carga) y suele ser entre un 5% a un 15% mayor que la tensión a plena carga.
> 
> Bueno, así ya sabemos la potencia del transformador (en VA) y la corriente secundaria disponible. Con estos datos ya podemos saber si el transformador sirve o nó para nuestro uso.
> 
> IMPORTANTE:
> Este es un cálculo aproximado basado en las ecuaciones que se utilizan para el diseño de transformadores pequeños de potencia inferior a 1KVA. Los resultados son muy buenos, pero yo los he probado hasta 300 VA, mas allá de eso es de esperar que sean similares, al menos hasta 1 KVA.
> 
> Fuente de Información:
> *Transformadores (Sexta Edición) - Ing. Francisco L. Singer - Editorial NEOTECNICA - 1976.*
> Este es un libro que yo usaba en la secundaria para calcular transformadores, pero solo despues de viejo lo vine a entender, por que nunca le dí bola a esa materia.
> 
> Saludos!





mmm muy bueno lo que dices!! pero la cosa se pone dificil cuando no sabes que voltaje es el de entrada!!  yo tengo varios trasformadores algunos de fuentes de pc grandes y pequeños otros son unos que me han regalado, la vez pasada le meti 110v a uno y se chamusco!!   como se podria averiguar el voltaje de un tranformador??


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro ,  esos trabajan a 150 V mas o menos , pero alta frecuencia , unos 40 MIL Hz , los conectas a 50 o 60 Hz y explotan


----------



## chepao

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Claro ,  esos trabajan a 150 V mas o menos , pero alta frecuencia , unos 40 MIL Hz , los conectas a 50 o 60 Hz y explotan




mmm. mi reducida mente en el tema me dice que  si trabajan a alta frecuencia, y los hago trabajar con baja frecuencia no deberian de dañarse, mmm creo que necesito leer al respecto ando perdido!!


----------



## Fogonazo

chepao dijo:


> mmm. mi reducida mente en el tema me dice que  *si trabajan a alta frecuencia, y los hago trabajar con baja frecuencia no deberian de dañarse*, mmm creo que necesito leer al respecto ando perdido!!



Exactamente lo  opuesto

*Baja frecuencia* + baja impedancia = alta corriente --> Cortocircuito


----------



## chepao

Fogonazo dijo:


> Exactamente lo  opuesto
> 
> *Baja frecuencia* + baja impedancia = alta corriente --> Cortocircuito




se aprende mucho en este foro!  gracias señores!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Con el transformador de PC podés hacerte una fuente de éstas : 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-mini-ir2153-pcb-48435/

O algo de ésto : 

Fuente flyback en base al *ZVS* Driver

foro:


----------



## m4x1m1l14n0

Hola, hoy se me ocurrió medir un pequeño transformador de 9v que tenia por ahí y me salieron lo siguientes cálculos:

Vs: 9
A: 1.6
B: 1.6
S: 2.56
Pa: 1.70
Pr: 1.36
Is: 0.15

Eso quiere decir que el transformador me esta entregando 150mA aproximadamente?
Este es el trafo











Esta un poco oxidado pero funciona bastante bien, otra cosa ¿servirá para alimentar un circuito con el TL072?


----------



## Don Plaquetin

SI es un transformador de aproximadamente 250mA es para uso de radio y esos equipos no hay problema para un *TL072* es un nucleo de 3 watts maximo


----------



## m4x1m1l14n0

Es exactamente lo que yo pensaba SSTC porque justamente lo saque de una radio vieja, ahora lo voy a aprovechar.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

perdón me equivoque en el código del integrado quise escribir *TL072*


----------



## LuigiDJ

Bueno, me regalaron este transformador de una UPS de 1KVA (tenia 2), y por las medidas se le puede sacar 555W. La entrada era de 120 voltios y la salida era de 24 voltios (2 baterias de 12v en serie). Mi pregunta es: alguien ha intentado usar el primario de un transformador de estos sin modificar? Mi idea es sacar el secundario y contar el numero de vueltas para sacar la relacion de vueltas/espiras y rebobinarlo para otro uso.
O es mejor rebobinarlo del todo, primario y secundario? Se que la UPS se le daño la tarjeta de control, pero los transfomadores estan buenos.
Sugerencias?
Gracias

Luigi


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

LuigiDJ dijo:


> .....La entrada era de 120 voltios y la salida era de 24 voltios (2 baterias de 12v en serie). Mi pregunta es: *alguien ha intentado usar el primario de un transformador de estos sin modificar?* Mi idea es sacar el secundario y contar el numero de vueltas para sacar la relacion de vueltas/espiras y rebobinarlo para otro uso.
> *O es mejor rebobinarlo del todo, primario y secundario?*


Todo depende de cual sea la tensión de línea en tu país. Si esta es de 110/120V podés reusar el primario del trafo sin ningún problema y solo rebobinar el secundario sin exceder la potencia calculada (habría que revisar un poco el diseño original para verificar el flujo magnético usado en los cálculos.. pero bueno, si no te excedes de la potencia no habría problema).
Pero si la tensión de línea es 220/230/240V no te queda otra opción que recalcular todo el trafo... primario y secundarios.


----------



## ericksm

Hola
Bueno, lamento revivir este tema pero tengo dudas hacerca de un transformador que adquiri.

Al adquirirlo, me lo vendieron como 12V-0-12V a 2amp. 
Las medidas que obtuve fueron:
a=3cm
b=2.2cm
S =  6.6cm^2
Pa= (S/1.5)^2 = (4.4)^2 = 19.36
Pr = 0.8*Pa = 15.488
Como quiero obtener una fuente DC 30v 2amp ,tome las puntas de los extremos 24Va

Is = Pr/Vs = 15.488/24 =  0.645

En el interior puedo observar otro alambre mas fino (en el nucleo), no se si esto es asi y la anterior formula se aplica tambien para este caso pero informo de esto para leer sus comentarios al respecto.

Como quiero obtener una fuente DC 30V 2amp, lo probe con diferentes cargas.
Aproximadamente obtuve:
Con 7ohm 14VDC obtengo 2.2A (Corriente y voltaje medido)
Con 25ohm 24VDC obtengo 0.8A (Voltaje medido)
Aproximadamente calculo unos 25W de potencia que puedo obtener para una fuente DC con este transformador, lejos de los 60W que requiero.

Las pruebas fueron rapidas por lo que no pude observar calentamiento del transformador.

Por otro lado, me quieren ofrecer otro transformador ,*SIN* tap central, de 24Va 2amp
pero que es del* mismo tamaño* de la que comente (el de 12-0-12) y mi duda, aparte de si mis calculos son correctos, es:
¿Puede este transformador del mismo tamaño ofrecerme los 60W que deseo para hacer una fuente de 30VDC?

Gracias


----------



## broke1790

Hola amigos, tengo una duda acerca de un auto-transformador que me  encontre de casualidad. En fin la idea era rebobinar el primario y el  secundario con respecto a las medidas del nucleo. A continuacion se las  escribo lo siguiente:

4.45 cm de ancho x 8.9 de largo.

Haciendo  los calculos muy vagos nos da una potencia teorica de 1568.55 VA. Lo  queria para el amplificador clase d de 20w a 1200w.

Mi pregunta  es la siguiente al momento de desarmarlo, encontre escrito 1000 VA  designados pero yo lo quiero trabajar a 1200 VA o mas, con una entrada  en el prima de 120v y la salida de secun 55-0-55 V . Se puede  redimencionar dicha potencia ajustandolo a mis necesidades o puede que  sea el tipo de material que ya no se presta para mas potencia?

Les escribo las caracteristicas anteriores:

Autotransformador

Entrada: 120v

Salida. 220v

El calibre de los conductores para ambos voltajes era el mismo, era un 12 awg.

Despues subire las fotos del animalaso desarmado.


----------



## DOSMETROS

ericksm dijo:


> ¿Puede este transformador del mismo tamaño ofrecerme los 60W que deseo para hacer una fuente de 30VDC? Gracias


 
Si es del mismo tamaño es de la misma potencia  ¿no?

Salvo algún caso especial de algún transformador (que ya casi no hay  de grano orientado super especial)




broke1790 dijo:


> Mi pregunta es la siguiente al momento de desarmarlo, encontre escrito 1000 VA designados pero yo lo quiero trabajar a 1200 VA o mas
> 
> 
> Les escribo las caracteristicas anteriores:
> Autotransformador
> Entrada: 120v
> Salida. 220v
> El calibre de los conductores para ambos voltajes era el mismo, era un 12 awg.


 
La única manera sería bajando un poco las espiras por volt . . . quizás en un 12 o 15 % , pero entonces primero tenés que hacer la prueba de tenerlo conectado sin carga un par de horas a ver que temperatura toma , solo si no toma nada de temperatura se haría la prueba con menos espiras.

Yo particularmente separaría primario de secundario (muchas veces la unión de los cables es exterior) y luego le quitaría espiras al secundario hasta lograr los 55 Volts y ahí nomás le rebobinaría el segundo secundario de 55 V y tarea completada con el mismo alambre


----------



## broke1790

Hola DOSMETROS.

Ya habia hecho pruebas con el bobinado original del auto-transformador, le habia quitado el bobinado de 220v 
y le deje el de 120v. Lo deje conectado en serie con un foco de 120v a 60 w. 

Los resultados me sorprendieron, se supone que en reposo el auto-transformardor deberia consumir muy poca 
corriente, pero fue lo contrario el foco encendio como a la mitad de su intensidad maxima, como unos 40w. 
Lo deje 15 minutos, sin novedad de calentamientos.
No tengo amperimetro para comprobar cuanta corriente pasaba. (me siento como beethoven, sin poder oir mi obra, en
mi caso es ver o comprobar).

Bueno el punto es, para que fue designado el bobinado primario a 1000VA, seria un nucleo mas pequeño no ?

Eso resolveria porque encendio el foco, la saturacion del nucleo sera mucha o poca?

Si hiciera el bobinado para el nucleo que es el verdadero tamaño, o sea 1500 y algo, que problemas tendria?

Les agrego unas fotos y les comento despues de que le haga unos pequeños experimentos, le saque el bobinado original pero lo conservo todavia, le voy a hacer un nuevo bobinado pensando para los 1500 va, a ver que pasa.


----------



## opamp

Si utilizas el nucleo para trafo tienes como 1KW a 1.2KW(asumiendo la seccion de Fe y el calibre #12 que indicas) , como  autotrafo debió ser del doble de potencia.
Tienes informacion del # de espiras. La bobinas es de Cu o Al.


----------



## broke1790

No se paso contar el numero de espiras, pero tengo intacto el alambre que le saque, por cierto es de cobre.
Lo voy a bobinar con con su alambre original y le boy agregar alambre del nuevo calculo que me indica su nucleo actual.

El calculo lo saque del programa que tienen los colombianos de construy-su -videorock.com, se me hizo mas facil
que andar calculandolo, que con la permeabilidad magnetica, la frecuencia y el voltaje etc.

Despues les digo que sucedio.


----------



## ingmelcom

Buenas tardes, recien acabo de encontrar un transformador toroidal, pero desconozco cual es el devanado primario, agradeceria ayuda al respecto.

Nota. Adjunto foto del transformador


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola Don ingmelcom , yo creo lo primario sener los hilos color "marron" , "azur" y "rojo" .
Donde lo "marron'" es 0 Volts , 'azur" es 110 Vac y "rojo" es 220 Vac, pero recomendo antes de tudo conectar una lampara incandescente de 100 Watios en serie con la RED antes de testear lo que te aclaro , si la lampara no asciende o asciende mui flaca , tudo va bien y despues cheque lo secundario (amarillo , negro , amarillo).
!Buena suerte y fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## soundstream32

Ver el archivo adjunto 142496Ver el archivo adjunto 142495


Saludos compañeros tengo este transformador y tengo algunas dudas con el, la cuestion es que lo saque de un ups que no servia y lo quiero utilizar para armarme una fuente de laboratorio, la cosa es que no sabia cual era el primario y cuales los secundarios, me arme el circuito serie con la lampara para probar los devanados y encontre que en 2 pares de devanados donde la lampara prende con poca intensidad asi que supongo que alguna de estas combinaciones debe ser el primario.
No se si se alcance a apreciar pero son los cables violeta y azul y violeta y gris, la combinacion con la que menor intencidad enciede la lampara es la violeta y azul. 

Por otra parte consegui otro ups igual y medi voltajes con el multimetro y efectivamente entre violeta y azul habia 120V de igual manera entre el violeta y el gris habia 118v, indagando mas en el circuito y haciendo pruebas con el multimetro verifique que el violeta va a un polo de la alimentacion de CA y los demas cables van conectados a unos relevadores en el circuito del ups 

al medir voltajes con el multimetro encontre que hay 2 pares de bobinas separadas donde entrega 12V y 22V aproximadamente considero que estos son el secundario pero de igual manera al medir voltaje entre el par de puntas que me sobra del otro lado cuando conecto una combinacion me tira voltaje los voltajes son 16 volts en el caso de conectar el violeta con el azul y 26V en caso de conectar el violeta con el gris.

 mi duda es cual de las combinacion de devanados es la que tengo que conectar a la corriente alterna la que me da menor intensidad en la lampara o cualquiera de las 2 es buena ?,  por otro lado puedo utilizar el voltaje que me entrega en el par de puntas sobrantes de lo que supuestamente seria el primario para realizar mi fuente o tiene que ser un voltaje de lo que seria el secundario ? ...


----------



## yosimiro

Lo probable, es que eso sea un *autotransformador*, con lo que *no estará aislado de la red.*


----------



## soundstream32

yosimiro dijo:


> Lo probable, es que eso sea un *autotransformador*, con lo que *no estará aislado de la red.*




Un autotransformador no es dado que según lo que entendí hojeando un libro de máquinas eléctricas se trata de un transformador con una bobina única y este transformador cuenta con 3 bobinas aisladas, las cuales se encuentran más al centro y que según entiendo  son las bobinas de baja tensión.Lo cual cuadra con los voltajes que medí cuando hice las pruebas con la lámpara serie entregándome 15V y 24V respectivamente.

Ahora me he puesto a mirar más detalladamente el transformador y con lo poco que leí  en el libro, y haciendo algunas pruebas pude determinar lo siguiente. Se trata de un transformado con 3 bobinas primarias conectadas en serie y 3 bobinados secundarios, 2 de 15V conectados en serie, y uno de 24V. ahora una vez que determine esto solo me ha quedado una duda y es en la parte de los primarios, porque 3 primarios no logro entender para qué ?. se puede determinar el voltaje de cada primario de alguna forma?, es necesario conectar el transformador  como esta con todos los primarios en serie para poder conectarlo de forma segura a los 127V?. Dado que la combinación que me dio menor intensidad en la prueba con el circuito en serie fue cuando conecte los extremos de los 3 bobinados en  serie, supongo que así es como se debe conectar a los 127V pero la verdad no me queda claro esto último para que tiene este transformador 3 devanados en el primario y de qué forma lo podría utilizar para mi propósito que es hacer una fuente de laboratorio. adjunto una imagen con un diagrama de lo que supongo es el transfomador con el cual cuento para un mejor entendimiento .


----------



## cancerverus266

después de leer el post según entendí que de un transformado básicamente solo esta disponible la 3a parte de el?


----------



## Fogonazo

cancerverus266 dijo:


> después de leer el post según entendí que de un transformado básicamente solo esta disponible la 3a parte de el?


¿ Y como llegaste a eso ?


----------



## yordeynisgh

Buenas, saludos a todos, no escribo nada en el foro hace tiempo por condiciones que no se deben  poner aqui para no romper las reglas de foro.

Bueno como que ya alguien quito el cartelito rojo he decidido escribir aqui mismo, he mirado el hilo y es muy importante, Felicidades!

Yo tengo dos transformadores que me los regalo un amigo y quiero utilizarlos para hacer una fuente simetrica, uno para la rama positia y otro para la negativa, pero quiero saber si puedo colocarlos en el chasis de la manera que esta en la imagen, la Pila o bateria que esta en la imagen es AAA.


----------



## cancerverus266

Bueno aplicando las fórmulas me quedo de un transformador de 120 watts sólo disponibles 43 watts estoy en la tablet mañana subo mis cálculos una pregunta estoy experimentando con un transformador de un stereo le rebobine el secundario y todo bien peroooo resulta que lo deje conectado sin carga y llega a una temperatura de 47 grados esto es normal ? Cual seria una temperatura normal de operación en vacío sin cone tar nada ni rectificador.


----------



## Fogonazo

yordeynisgh dijo:


> . . . Yo tengo dos transformadores que me los regalo un amigo y quiero utilizarlos para hacer una fuente simetrica, uno para la rama positia y otro para la negativa, pero quiero saber si puedo colocarlos en el chasis de la manera que esta en la imagen, la Pila o bateria que esta en la imagen es AAA.


Sip, es correcta esa ubicación.


----------



## cancerverus266

bueno segun yo fue asi:
a=2.6cm
b=4.4cm
s=11.44cm2
Pa=(11.44/1.5)2=58.16 watts
Pr=.8x58.16=46.53 watts
Is=46.53/38Vac=1.224 amp

aquí es donde mezclo dos temas en otro post indican que multiplicando axb2 y reduciendo un 20% me quedaria un transformador  de 104.69 watts
si mas bien no recuerdo seria un aproximado de la potencia del transformador,obviamente aquí se profundiza un poco mas,de ahí mi duda
solo es duda ya que creo que un poco sobrado no hace daño y si no cabe en el gabinete peor para el gabinete 

en fin y como comente anteriormente el transformador rebobinado alcanza una temperatura de 48 grados centigrados cuando lo apague y no fueron mas de 20 min en vació es el pequeño el grande según yo termina con los valores que le marque


----------



## DOSMETROS

Calculale unos 110 Watts 

(A x B)² - 15%


----------



## cancerverus266

es normal que caliente a 48 grados en vació sin nada conectado o cual seria un rango normal


----------



## pandacba

No debe calentar en vacío. cuantas espiras le diste al bobinado primario? para que voltaje de línea?


----------



## cancerverus266

ok lo de la temperatura ya quedo compre otro transformador y no calienta nada en vació,la duda es por que calentaba el que rebobine,pensé que tendría el primario en corto/quemado/dañado ya que lo saque de un stereo pero logre desarmarlo y a simple vista estaba bien,(digo estaba por que lo dañe al desarmarlo en la tercera foto se ve).
ahora que pude hacer mal para que se calentara ya que quiero reintertarlo con el otro que compre como dije ya lo conecte en vació y no calienta así que es obvio que algo hice mal.
consejos para que no muera el segundo trafo.

con el primer transformador le di 80 vueltas al secundario,para calcular el numero de espiras arme el núcleo con solo una espira de alambre y me dio
.373v 
en esa espira así que dividí 1/.373 para obtener el numero de vueltas que me darían un volt y medio 2.68 vueltas por volt es esto correcto.
el calibre empleado en el secundario es #17
no pensaba sacarle todo simplemente puse ese para que estuviera sobrado.
la laminación la saque de un nobreak que se había quemado la ultima foto es del nuevo sujeto de prueba 

a el voltaje en el primario es de 110 o 120 depende de como amanesca la red electrica es en mexico  donde mas
gracias por las sugerencias


----------



## DOSMETROS

48ºC tampoco es taaaan terrible si permanece allí  durante una hora sin carga . . . 

Para que se caliente , pocas espiras , mal armado (entrehierro) o lijar las chapas o meterle taladro para agrandar los agujeros o meterle los tornillos a las trompadas.


----------



## cancerverus266

pocas espiras:
asumi que al estar trabajando con la red electrica bastaria con recalcular solo el secundario dejando el primario intacto correcto o incorrecto?.

Mal armado entre hierro:
según entendí se le meten chapas hasta que no entre ni una mas y ya no entrara ni una mas use un tornillo de banco para prensarlas y le entrara el maximo

lijar chapas:
las chapas no están oxidadas las acabo de retirar de 2 no breaks que están chulas de bonitas,no se si a esto se referian

agrandar agujeros:
no entendi jejeje

meterle tornillos a trompadas:
no entraron sólitos 3 de ellos el 4 había que darle vuelta como si lo atornillara pero era por que estorbaba el carrete (debo aislar el tornillo en toda su longitud para que no entre en contacto con las chapas?)

espero haber aportado toda la información necesaria


----------



## DOSMETROS

Está bien bobinar solo el secundario.

Las chapas no deben tocarse entre ellas , para eso están finamente barnizadas , agrandar con taladro y mecha los 4 agujeros de los tornillos , hace conductoras las chapas

Esa temperatura de 48ºC con que temperatura ambiente la mediste y a cuento tiempo de estar enchufado-conectado ?


----------



## cancerverus266

La medí con el sensor que viene en los multímetro inicio en frío y Asendio hasta 48 grados  y como era noche decidi desconectar ya que empezaba a ser excesiva según yo y seguí subiendo sólo que se tomaba su tiempo al desconectar lo empezaba a hacerle cariñitos años 49 grados
No fue más de 1/2 hora

De hecho buscaré otro trafo para experimentar el que usaría tiene para +-35 volts simétricos  vale la pena conservarlo así.
Estoy viendo ese tema por si no me sale lo de la smps de Mariano más vale prevenir no creen


----------



## yordeynisgh

Hola! otra vez por aca.

Muchas gracias! tengo otra duda y no tengo bien claro como resolverlo.

En donde vivo el AC que llega a nuestro hogares debe ser 110v o 220v mas bien llega 110v, pero por cosas de la distribucion de cargas los voltajes varian de 
110v, 115v, 120v, 125v, incluso hasta 130v. Es decir, en mi casa es 120v pero en otra casa puede haber otro voltaje 110 por ejemplo.

Yo lo que quiero es saber que maximo de voltaje tengo que tener en la salida de los transformadores para que no me chicharre el CI tda8920bth teniendo en cuenta que el voltaje en casa de un amigo puede ser que tenga 125 incluso 130, si es menos de 120 no me preocupa porque no llegaria el critico del CI anterior que se rompe a los 30v. yo tuve algunas ideas pero no se si estan correctas.

Es decir, Segun mis calculos que a tacto octuve

Voltaje____Voltaje
del________ del
primario___Secundario
110v AC___17v AC
si llega a 
120v AC debe llegar a 18.5c AC
y en 
130v AC debe llegar a 20v AC    
a lo que hay en otro post que dice que 
20v AC *1.4142-1.4 = 26.8v DC

si eso es real, decirme para empezar a armar.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola caro Don yordeynisgh , tines dos opciones : o pones un estabilizador de tensión AC tal cual para computadora personal (PC) antes del transformador de fuerza del amplificador  o armas un regulador série en la salida de la fuente DC ( ese puede sener Lineal o Conmutado).
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Hatman23

De todas maneras en la hoja de datos dice que soporta maximo +/- 30V o sea +30 VCC - 30 VCC  y lo recomendado por el fabricante es de +25 VCC - 25 VCC para una eficiencia del 90% entonces 25/1.4142 = 17.70 VCA si tienes una variacion del 20 % en la tension de red y no utilizas un estabilizador tendras que considerarlo en el transformador  por lo tanto tendras un voltaje de 14.5 que podrian ser 15 VCA rectificados te da 21 VCC para 110 VCA y para 130 VCA te dara 25.5 VCC.


Acá dejo una forma simple de como calcular las características de un transformador desconociendo absolutamente todos sus datos. Siempre realizo el mismo procedimiento para reutilizar los transformadores que tengo dando vueltas. Lo deje en un pdf porque se hizo un poco largo.


----------



## Papinocha

Buen dia querida comunidad, saven tento dos transformadores sacados de 2 modulares de casa y quisiera saver si se puede implementar para empezar a crear amplificadores.
Muchas gracias por su atencion a qui dejo unas image es... 


> el que tiene tablilla tiene problemas en el transistor a1932 y un capasitor


----------



## Fogonazo

Antes que nada debes conocer que tensión entregan y que potencia pueden entregar, lee estos temas

Como probar un transformador

Como obtener algunos datos de los transformadores


----------



## Papinocha

Fogonazo dijo:


> Antes que nada debes conocer que tensión entregan y que potencia pueden entregar, lee estos temas
> 
> Como probar un transformador
> 
> Como obtener algunos datos de los transformadores


Gracias


----------



## Scooter

Los puedes vender a peso y con el dinero que saques comprar fuentes conmutadas.
Esos transformadores llevan una barbaridad de cobre y hierro.


----------



## analogico

busca el modelo del equipo del cual los sacaste en internet

asi

modelo service manual

y ahi si tienens suerte encontraras los datos del transformador  y el amplificador  que llevaba  para que busques un circuito similar


----------



## neytron

Estas pruebas son para confirmar aproximadamente los cálculos del compañero que abrió este tema, este transformador lo retire de un estéreo sony de los viejos, estas son las medidas y algunas cuentas, cabe mencionar que acomode los 2 bobinados que trae en paralelo para obtener mas corriente pues esto es lo que buscaba

Area = S = 2.1 x 6.1 cm = 12.81 "medidos con vernier"
Potencia aparente = (S/1.5)^2  = 72.93W
Potencia real = 0.8 x Pa = 58.34

Voltaje entrada = 120V
Voltaje de salida sin carga = 12.62V

La prueba consistió en poner un reostato y aumentar la corriente de salida hasta que el voltaje del transformador cayera un 10% aproximadamente, osea hasta los 11.35V "así aproximo la potencia de un transformador en forma experimental"

Pueden ver en las imágenes, el primer multimetro mide la corriente de entrada, el segundo mide la tensión de salida y el tercero la corriente de salida, a mi me interesaba poder obtener 5A de salida y veo que cumple perfecto mi objetivo

Por ejemplo en la tercera imagen 

Entrada  120V x 0.59A = 70.8W
Salida   11.73V x 5.36A = 62.87W
Eficiencia = 88.8%

62.87W se aproxima mucho a los 58.34 reales calculados

Ahora si a armar esa fuente de 12V 5A 60W, en realidad solo necesito 4.5A


----------



## DownBabylon

Hola colegas tengo esta duda. Tengo este transformador y no se cuales cables se conectan a 110v. Tiene un switch y en la posicion 110v el negro con el rojo da 16.7 ohm y el negro con el naranja da 15.6 ohm . naranja con rojo da 31.5 ohm. Y con el selector de 220v solo mide negro y naranja y da 28.6.. En el otro extremo el azul y el amarillo dan menos de 1 ohm .A ver si podeis explicarme cuales conecto a 110v y porque . gracias


----------



## pandacba

La respuesta es ultra simple. 
Entre los terminales de mayor impedancia va los 220 etonces entre el restante y el que mide menos impedancia es la de 110


----------



## DownBabylon

Si. Segun lei es asi. Pero me queda duda en si pongo rojo con negro. O naranja con negro. Ya que entre estos la diferencia es de 1 ohm.


----------



## pandacba

Guía te como te dije, primero busca la mayor resistencia esos extremos son tus 220, luego el que queda es uno de los extremos de 110 el otro sera con el que mida menos resistencia
Naranja y rojo son tus 220 luego negro y naranja son los 110


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Que tensiones tiene marcadas el selector???
Por que tal vez la mas alta resistencia es para 240 V y la que tiene un ohm menos es para 220 V


----------



## DJ T3

Quizas esto te sirva de guia.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, para hacer pruebas conecta una lámpara de filamento en serie con la red, así evitarás posible pirotecnia.


----------



## DownBabylon

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Que tensiones tiene marcadas el selector???
> Por que tal vez la mas alta resistencia es para 240 V y la que tiene un ohm menos es para 220 V


el switch dice 250v 5A, y en el otro extremo no dice nada  pero se que es de 110v porque lo usaban, solo que lo cirujie y solo rescate el transformador y las bocinas era un estereo


----------



## pandacba

De que equipo es? con el manual de servicio se sabra perfectamente todo


----------



## DownBabylon

pandacba dijo:


> De que equipo es? con el manual de servicio se sabra perfectamente todo


desconozco de que equipo era, pero ya medi y tira 20v dc, lo usare para un amp clase d de 100w, a ver como va, gracias


----------

